# Wordle - Quordle Thread



## MikeyBikey

As I got a few likes to my suggestion yesterday here is my starter. Not my best performance though!
.


----------



## freesia

I failed Wordle today. Lots of greens, too many choices


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> I failed Wordle today. Lots of greens, too many choices


So did I! All but the first letter correct by go 3, and then 3 further wrong choices of opening letter.


----------



## Robin

Quordle in 3,4,6,7.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> So did I! All but the first letter correct by go 3, and then 3 further wrong choices of opening letter.



I think I was lucky as I had five potential words with three to go!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Daily Octordle #264
8️⃣3️⃣
5️⃣

7️⃣9️⃣
Score: 66

Wordle 483 3/6


----------



## gll

wordle in 4 today


----------



## 42istheanswer

Failure.... got the last 4 on the 4th try and 2 more failed first letters


----------



## eggyg

Got it in five today. I don’t do the others, yet!


----------



## rebrascora

Took me all 6 for Wordle this morning an no enjoyment in it when you just end up trying one letter after the next because there are lots of options rather than puzzling to find a single option that works. 
I had an unusual fail at Quordle, but got Octordle in 10 or 11 which is pretty standard for me. 

I have got stuck with using the same start word(s) 3 in a set order for Quordle and Octordle and can't decide if this is a good policy or not. I always start Wordle with the same word and I feel it gives me a good spread of options usually. 
Is anyone interested in having a discussion about different starting words and how some may be more beneficial than others.....or is that opening a can of worms


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Is anyone interested in having a discussion about different starting words and how some may be more beneficial than others.....or is that opening a can of worms


I always start with the same word, RAISE. If that doesn't give me anything, i try MOUND. Don't ask why, i've no idea!


----------



## littlevoice359

I use ADIEU as a starting word for Wordle and Quordle. It’s never going to be the actual word but it covers 4 vowels. If none of those 4 is green, I try CORNY next. Seems to work well.

Didn’t finish Wordle this morning but I was close. Quordle went better for me..

Daily Quordle 264
4️⃣7️⃣
5️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜
 ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
 ⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Robin

littlevoice359 said:


> I use ADIEU as a starting word for Wordle and Quordle. It’s never going to be the actual word but it covers 4 vowels. If none of those 4 is green, I try CORNY next. Seems to work well.
> 
> Didn’t finish Wordle this morning but I was close. Quordle went better for me..
> 
> Daily Quordle 264
> 4️⃣7️⃣
> 5️⃣6️⃣
> quordle.com
> ⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


I use Audio, for the same reasons, then move on to Chest if I haven’t got any right.


----------



## rebrascora

I used to use SMILE just because I liked the idea of starting with a SMILE   Then I migrated to LAUGH and I find this word quite useful, the H particularly because it can stand alone as a starting letter or combine with 5 other letters plus the G usually at the beginning or end of a word which can really help if it comes up gold or green because if it is gold it usually means that it's going to be the first or second letter, granted not always but the game sort of works on probabilities. The L also just combines with a few letters as well as standing alone so can give clues to other possible letters depending on it's placement. I have recently started using STOIC as my second choice and DERBY as my third, just to try to introduce all the commonest letters.


----------



## MikeyBikey

I use SQUIZ!


----------



## rebrascora

Is that even a word??


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 484 2/6































Daily Octordle #265




























Score: 67


That's my luck spent for the day 

I start with ARISE because it sounds good & also it's strong statistically.  Then I just go with the first word I can think of which fits with what's been discovered so far. 

Not optimal, but actually it probably isn't far off, eg given that from simple maths, after 3 guesses you've probably narrowed things down to a very small number of possibilities, and it's not clear to me trying to finesse things is going to do much better on average, unless you're actually running through all the possibilities, like a computer.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Is that even a word??


----------



## MikeyBikey

And today it's a 3 for Wordle. Brain to tired for Quordle!


----------



## SB2015

I also start with Adieu, and one day it might be the word
Then I use SPORT or adjust that depending on which vowels I got from ADIEU.
Yesterday was one of those irritating ones where I had the last four letters by the second guess, and then It was just guess work for the starting letter, and I failed.

Once finished I go on to do Quordle, and then Nerdle (numbers instead of letters and in my mind a lot easier.  Disappointed if I don’t get it in 3. And now I shall have to look at Octordle


----------



## MikeyBikey

Today when doing Quordle I started thinking the bottom left was related to "Jonny, no mates" - "Wordle, no letters"!


----------



## MikeyBikey

And for Wordle:


----------



## littlevoice359

Close shave on both puzzles this morning for me...

*Wordle 484 5/6*



*Daily Quordle 265*
7️⃣6️⃣
9️⃣5️⃣


----------



## Felinia

I've been doing Wordle for some time now with a group of relatives in the USA.  I'd tried Quordle and got hopelessly confused, but I've just tried Nerdle for the first time as I was always better with numbers than letters.  Pleased to have got it in 4 - not bad for a first attempt.  But bragging rights go to Wordle today - got it in 2 for only the 5th time in almost 200 days.  I use PIANO and STEAM usually as starters but tried something different today for a change.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 5 this morning. Quordle in 7, 6, 8, 3. Just slid in on the last go, on Octordle, score 72.
Do you all play the regular or the hard version of Wordle? Son makes me play the hard version, where once you’ve got a letter correct, either gold or green, you have to use it in subsequent goes.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Robin said:


> Wordle in 5 this morning. Quordle in 7, 6, 8, 3. Just slid in on the last go, on Octordle, score 72.
> Do you all play the regular or the hard version of Wordle? Son makes me play the hard version, where once you’ve got a letter correct, either gold or green, you have to use it in subsequent goes.


Whelp! I just asumed that's the way everybody chooses to play it:  green = use same letter in same place; gold = use same letter in a different place; grey = don't use letter at all.  Otherwise you're just not using all the info available & it's harder/longer to win, no?


----------



## Robin

Eddy Edson said:


> Whelp! I just asumed that's the way everybody chooses to play it:  green = use same letter in same place; gold = use same letter in a different place; grey = don't use letter at all.  Otherwise you're just not using all the info available & it's harder/longer to win, no?


Sometimes there’s an advantage, say you got four out of five letters correct on the first couple of goes, and you can see more options for words than you’ve got spaces left (happened to me yesterday). By choosing a completely different word next go, with a lot of the last unguessed letter options in it, you can eliminate enough of them to go on and guess the word correctly before you run out of lines.


----------



## rebrascora

A very mediocre 4 for me with Wordle today (did it last night before bed) and 6 4 9 and 8 for Quordle. Not attempted Octordle yet.
I have considered doing what @Robin suggests above to try to get or eliminate options when there are too many for the final word but I haven't actually tried it and didn't know that there was a version where you couldn't deviate from the correct letters you have already got, so to be honest I don't know which version I am playing.... just the one that comes up when I click the "Wordle New York Times" option.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> A very mediocre 4 for me with Wordle today (did it last night before bed) and 6 4 9 and 8 for Quordle. Not attempted Octordle yet.
> I have considered doing what @Robin suggests above to try to get or eliminate options when there are too many for the final word but I haven't actually tried it and didn't know that there was a version where you couldn't deviate from the correct letters you have already got, so to be honest I don't know which version I am playing.... just the one that comes up when I click the "Wordle New York Times" option.


If you press the cog symbol for settings, there’s a button to press for hard mode. Also,if you’re in hard mode and you accidentally forget to use a guessed letter, it objects!


----------



## eggyg

Wordle in three today. 
@Robin I didn’t know that about the “hard” version. I do on occasion go rogue and try other variations when I’m stuck. I’ll try that.


----------



## eggyg

Felinia said:


> I've been doing Wordle for some time now with a group of relatives in the USA.  I'd tried Quordle and got hopelessly confused, but I've just tried Nerdle for the first time as I was always better with numbers than letters.  Pleased to have got it in 4 - not bad for a first attempt.  But bragging rights go to Wordle today - got it in 2 for only the 5th time in almost 200 days.  I use PIANO and STEAM usually as starters but tried something different today for a change.


I always pick my start word from the book I’m presently reading. The first five letter word from the next page I’m due to read. It throws up some stinkers sometimes but it’s a challenge. Today I stupidly got the word, which spookily was the same as yesterday, but I inputted it wrong and got it in three. Happy with that.


----------



## 42istheanswer

In 3 today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Robin said:


> Sometimes there’s an advantage, say you got four out of five letters correct on the first couple of goes, and you can see more options for words than you’ve got spaces left (happened to me yesterday). By choosing a completely different word next go, with a lot of the last unguessed letter options in it, you can eliminate enough of them to go on and guess the word correctly before you run out of lines.


Ok, that's clear - thanks.


----------



## gll

wordle in 3


----------



## freesia

Aahgh! Wordle in 6, too many options again.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Tried Octordle a lille while ago. 45 minutes of head scratching but got there. There is also Sedecordle with 16 games - might be a leap too far!


----------



## rebrascora

@MikeyBikey 45 mins!! Blooming heck! Usually takes me about 5, maybe slightly less today. Scored 60 today whatever that means.  Maybe you just need to get used to the format and then you will get quicker. 
@NotWorriedAtAll  posted a link to a 64 one the other day if I remember rightly..... that took me a bit longer


----------



## Rob Oldfield

MikeyBikey said:


> There is also Sedecordle with 16 games - might be a leap too far!


And https://duotrigordle.com/ for 32 
Sexaginta-quattuordle (https://64ordle.au/?mode=daily) for 64
Kilordle https://jonesnxt.github.io/kilordle/ for a little 1000!


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> @MikeyBikey 45 mins!! Blooming heck! Usually takes me about 5, maybe slightly less today. Scored 60 today whatever that means.  Maybe you just need to get used to the format and then you will get quicker.
> @NotWorriedAtAll  posted a link to a 64 one the other day if I remember rightly..... that took me a bit longer



The score is just the summation of all your guesses with a default of 14 if you fail to guess a word. The lowest possible score is 36 and the highest 112 - the lower the score the better you are doing! 

P.S. Are you from Yorkshire?


----------



## 42istheanswer

Oh if you want more....









						Squaredle
					

Squaredle is a daily word building game. Swipe letters in the grid to test your vocabulary every day and rise to the top of the leaderboards!




					squaredle.app
				




https://heptaveegesimal.com/2022/periodle/ (made words using period table)

https://wordle.louan.me/ (French)

https://canucklegame.github.io/canuckle/ (Canadian version)

https://worldle.teuteuf.fr/ (World geography)









						Squardle - Wordle squared? - v1.802
					

Squardle is a 2D Wordle variant where you try to solve a 5x5 grid of 6 words instead of just a single word! This adds red, orange and white squares as possible clues.




					fubargames.se
				




https://sutom.nocle.fr/ (different French one)

https://nerdlegame.com/ (maths)

https://6mal5.com/ (German version)

https://www.lewdlegame.com/ (NSFW version)

https://qntm.org/files/wordle/index.html (adversarial version - it narrows down to a word as you guess to try to make you take more guesses to get it)

https://squirdle.fireblend.com/ (Pokemon version)

And if anyone plays Ingress, no daily version but still fun: 
http://reirei0000.github.io/glyple/public (And if you don't play but decide to join up, Resistance is the right team)


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 485 3/6

And just squeaked in with Octordle ...

Daily Octordle #266
Score: 73


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> The score is just the summation of all your guesses with a default of 14 if you fail to guess a word. The lowest possible score is 36 and the highest 112 - the lower the score the better you are doing!
> 
> P.S. Are you from Yorkshire?


Thanks for the explanation. 
Nope! Further north... Durham lass born and bred.


----------



## ColinUK

Wordle in three again today.


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 4 today. Not bothering with all the others.


----------



## eggyg

Wordle in three. Haven’t time for the others, they might just have be weekend ones!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4. Off to do the weekly shop now, no time for the others today.
Oh no, cracked while I was finishing my cuppa. Quordle in 4,6,7,8.


----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle in 3 but Quordle bested me I'm afraid. :-(


----------



## Felinia

Wordle in 3 but struggled with Nerdle - just got it in 5


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in a very mediocre 4 today.
Got Quordle in 8 but it took me ages to get the last bottom right with only 3 gold letters and nothing else that looked like they could go with them. Not happy about that one at all.
Got Octordle reasonably easily with my usual score of 60.

Tried that Squardle linked above by @42istheanswer last night and I could spend a whole day on that and not get close!!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Daily Octordle #266
7️⃣9️⃣
3️⃣
4️⃣

Score: 69

That was headscratching!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Wordle 485 6/6

⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜
⬜
⬜


Phew!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Daily Quordle 266
3️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
 ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
 ⬜⬜⬜⬜

So close.. I am not convinced lower left is a proper word....


----------



## rebrascora

I managed Squaredle today but it took several goes and far too much time and I had my first attempt at Nerdle and found that really difficult but got there in 4 in the end. Think it will take me a few goes to figure that one out.... As someone suggested may need to trim it back to just a couple otherwise I won't get anything done!


MikeyBikey said:


> So close.. I am not convinced lower left is a proper word....


Don't you mean the lower right?


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> I managed Squaredle today but it took several goes and far too much time and I had my first attempt at Nerdle and found that really difficult but got there in 4 in the end. Think it will take me a few goes to figure that one out.... As someone suggested may need to trim it back to just a couple otherwise I won't get anything done!
> 
> Don't you mean the lower right?


Indeed! I started out left handed but went to a CofE skool in a small village where I was forced to write with my right. I have been confused since as I do some things left handed but others right handed! 

Congrats on the HS this morning!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> So close.. I am not convinced lower left is a proper word....


I think it’s a filthy Americanism. I have heard it, and by the time I got to it in Quordle it was the only possibility, but I’d normally write it as initials, not make it into a full word.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 486 2/6



































Daily Octordle #267




























Score: 62

Squandering my luck on puzzles!


----------



## MikeyBikey

New starter words served me well today and would have been a two in reverse order!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bad Quordle Day! My new starters let me down and then I got bogged down in the top one towards the bedroom wall (too early for this right/left nonsense - the occasional ophthalmologist gets quite annoyed) which had too many options! 

Just remembered it is the left as it is the side of my amputation and that's a LBKA!


----------



## littlevoice359

Did better than yesterday morning, happily.  Almost got stumped by yet another US spelling, though.


----------



## Robin

Only just scraped in with 6 for Wordle this morning.
 Quordle in 7,6,5,8.


----------



## eggyg

Four today for Wordle.
I wish I could cut and paste it but it’s not having it at all!


----------



## Felinia

4 for both Wordle and Nerdle which is standard for me.


----------



## Robin

Knew I wouldn’t be able to resist procrastinating on the washing. Octordle score, 62.


----------



## rebrascora

A very poor 5 for Wordle, 4,5,6 and 8 for Quordle and a whopping 72 score for Octordle last night before bed, but I did get Nerdle in 3 and found it a lot easier this morning than my first attempt yesterday (ie. much less time pondering) so I guess my brain is starting to figure out how to play it.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Daily Octordle #267
6️⃣7️⃣
4️⃣8️⃣

9️⃣
Score: 72
octordle.com


----------



## Eddy Edson




----------



## MikeyBikey

The clue was the letters not in the word!


----------



## MikeyBikey




----------



## littlevoice359

Much better this morning.  Lesson learned - only attempt this AFTER I've had my morning coffee..


----------



## MikeyBikey

Broke my Octordle record by 12.5% today; down from 72 to 63. But  I imagine @rebrascora will come by with something like 55!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4. Failed Quordle because I wasn’t concentrating and missed a correct letter in one of my words.


----------



## Robin

Octordle score 65. Cross with myself, because again, I missed a correct guess on the second to last go. Mental note. Don’t attempt til second cup of tea has been consumed.


----------



## eggyg

Wordle in 6! Phew! Poor start, that’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it! Still haven’t looked at all the others yet! Maybe on the 12th of Never or 31st February!  My problem is I have absolutely no patience. That’s the Arian coming out in me.


----------



## rebrascora

5 for Wordle but like Elaine, my starting word really did not help me.... or my second choice  . The answer was one of my favourite words too!
Just got Quordle on the final option but with amazement  *I DID* actually score 55 on Octordle as predicted by @MikeyBikey, although I have no idea how to post the proof like you guys do.


----------



## Eddy Edson

rebrascora said:


> ....I have no idea how to post the proof like you guys do.


It's a pain! For my latest I think I pasted into a dummy gmail message, then copied & pasted from that into a blank Word doc, then copy & pasted "special" as an image into the doc, then copy & pasted that into the forum message.  Ridiculous but I was determined to make it work! 

There's probably some nifty easy way of doing it.


----------



## littlevoice359

These days I mainly use my macmini. On there I use the Share option in each game to copy the results to a Note. Then I open the Notes app and do a screen capture. From there I just grab the portion of the screen with the results and paste it in here. That’s just one method of course but it works for me…


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 5 for Wordle but like Elaine, my starting word really did not help me.... or my second choice  . The answer was one of my favourite words too!
> Just got Quordle on the final option but with amazement  *I DID* actually score 55 on Octordle as predicted by @MikeyBikey, although I have no idea how to post the proof like you guys do.


I just take a screenshot and edit it. It won’t share or cut and paste, very frustrating.

Edited to say. I share to messenger ( we have a family Wordle group) then screen shot it from there.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> I just take a screenshot and edit it. It won’t share or cut and paste, very frustrating.
> 
> Edited to say. I share to messenger ( we have a family Wordle group) then screen shot it from there.


Elaine, I don't even know how to take a screen shot let alone edit...


----------



## rebrascora

littlevoice359 said:


> These days I mainly use my macmini. On there I use the Share option in each game to copy the results to a Note. Then I open the Notes app and do a screen capture. From there I just grab the portion of the screen with the results and paste it in here. That’s just one method of course but it works for me…


I have clicked the share button which apparently saves it to a "clipboard" but no idea where the said clipboard is or how I access it. 


Eddy Edson said:


> It's a pain! For my latest I think I pasted into a dummy gmail message, then copied & pasted from that into a blank Word doc, then copy & pasted "special" as an image into the doc, then copy & pasted that into the forum message.  Ridiculous but I was determined to make it work!
> 
> There's probably some nifty easy way of doing it.


Wow! I am *really* impressed at your dedication and persistence. I assumed it must be something relatively easy since people seemed to be posting theirs with such regularity. It is clearly much harder to post the results than it is to do the puzzle. Think I will pass on providing evidence. My need to prove my brilliance  isn't that strong although my inability to do so clearly illustrates my ignorance. You can't have it all!!


----------



## Eddy Edson

rebrascora said:


> I have clicked the share button which apparently saves it to a "clipboard" but no idea where the said clipboard is or how I access it.


If you do the clipboard thing it becomes available for posting from eg the right click menu when you're composing a message here (anyway, in Chrome/Windows). The problem is that for some reason the paste doesn't work properly for the forum.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Elaine, I don't even know how to take a screen shot let alone edit...


Oh Barbara! Are you still using a Nokia 3310?


----------



## littlevoice359

When a computer says something is saved to the 'clipboard' this refers to the piece of memory the computer uses for copy/paste operations.  Typically, to paste something from the 'clipboard' into a document, you type CTRL-V - meaning the key marked 'Ctrl' followed by the letter 'V'.  On Apple, instead of CTRL use the key marked with the flag symbol. Also, most apps will have a paste option in the 'Edit' menu.  Hope all that makes sense? I'm an engineer by profession so I sometimes am not the best at couching explanations as clearly as I would like..


----------



## rebrascora

Eddy Edson said:


> If you do the clipboard thing it becomes available for posting from eg the right click menu when you're composing a message here (anyway, in Chrome/Windows). The problem is that for some reason the paste doesn't work properly for the forum.


I don't have a clipboard option when I right click.  


littlevoice359 said:


> When a computer says something is saved to the 'clipboard' this refers to the piece of memory the computer uses for copy/paste operations.  Typically, to paste something from the 'clipboard' into a document, you type CTRL-V - meaning the key marked 'Ctrl' followed by the letter 'V'.  On Apple, instead of CTRL use the key marked with the flag symbol. Also, most apps will have a paste option in the 'Edit' menu.  Hope all that makes sense? I'm an engineer by profession so I sometimes am not the best at couching explanations as clearly as I would like..


Ah. I didn't realise it was the same as the copy and paste facility..... I know how to use that (not a total numpty ) but then presumably I would have to edit out the letters.... Starting to seem like it probably just isn't worth the effort. It seemed like everyone was doing it with so much ease that I assumed it was.... well... easy! Now I realize you guys are all just really dedicated to the cause and clearly geeks!
Bad enough when I have to take a photo of my Hs's for the &day waking average thread, send them to myself via email, then save them to a file on my PC and then locate and retrieve them when I want to post them on a thread. Far too convoluted!



eggyg said:


> Oh Barbara! Are you still using a Nokia 3310?


Don't be silly.... phones are for making phone calls and texts (the clue is in the name) even if I no longer have a Nokia because I dropped it in the muck heap one day.... still better than dropping it down the toilet as some people do  
My PC is only a few years old and I think works on Windows 8 or maybe it is 10? I know I had to upgrade because 7 was no longer supported..... whatever that means Would I be right in thinking my browser is Microsoft Edge? I know what the Google Chrome symbol looks like and I don't have that option. Hope you guys now understand the sort of baseline pleb you are dealing with here


----------



## MikeyBikey

I just did my first Sexecordle today. Scored 12/16 but no idea if that is good or bad? (puzzling emoji) 

Had to switch from phone to laptop as I have reading glasses not magnifying ones and thee is so much going on with 16 Wordles together. Can't find a way to shore without giving away the answers!


----------



## littlevoice359

rebrascora said:


> I don't have a clipboard option when I right click.
> 
> Ah. I didn't realise it was the same as the copy and paste facility..... I know how to use that (not a total numpty ) but then presumably I would have to edit out the letters.... Starting to seem like it probably just isn't worth the effort. It seemed like everyone was doing it with so much ease that I assumed it was.... well... easy! Now I realize you guys are all just really dedicated to the cause and clearly geeks!
> Bad enough when I have to take a photo of my Hs's for the &day waking average thread, send them to myself via email, then save them to a file on my PC and then locate and retrieve them when I want to post them on a thread. Far too convoluted!
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.... phones are for making phone calls and texts (the clue is in the name) even if I no longer have a Nokia because I dropped it in the muck heap one day.... still better than dropping it down the toilet as some people do
> My PC is only a few years old and I think works on Windows 8 or maybe it is 10? I know I had to upgrade because 7 was no longer supported..... whatever that means Would I be right in thinking my browser is Microsoft Edge? I know what the Google Chrome symbol looks like and I don't have that option. Hope you guys now understand the sort of baseline pleb you are dealing with here


Just to note that the Share feature on each game itself blanks out the letters. it’s intended purpose is to share the result with others, so it has to blank the letters in the answers to be useful.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a cline Sexecordle but now have the right one. The brain eating my BG has sent me hypo @3.1

And it used the same bl**dy Ameri a ism as Wordle the other day and it is not even a word! 



Daily #248
1️⃣9️⃣⬛1️⃣8️⃣
0️⃣9️⃣⬛0️⃣8️⃣
1️⃣0️⃣⬛0️⃣3️⃣
0️⃣5️⃣⬛1️⃣1️⃣
1️⃣2️⃣⬛0️⃣7️⃣
1️⃣7️⃣⬛2️⃣1️⃣
1️⃣3️⃣⬛1️⃣4️⃣
1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣5️⃣
sedecordle.com
#sedecordle


----------



## Robin

Ooh, had to do an experiment with the sharing and c+p. I use an ipad. I clicked 'share' and it came up with 'copied to clipboard' and then I pasted it onto a blank email, screenshotted it, and zoomed in to the relevant bit. Bit of a faff, I think you’ll have to take it on trust in future.


----------



## rebrascora

Daily Octordle #268
6️⃣
7️⃣3️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣
9️⃣
Score: 55
octordle.com

Woohoo!! Thanks guys..... Just added it to clipboard and then pasted it straight in here. Not difficult at all when you know how. You guys are genii


----------



## rebrascora

Now....Anyone have any idea why I have 2 squares missing??


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 2 yesterday and 5 today.


----------



## 42istheanswer




----------



## eggyg

Struggled today.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Blah!

Wordle 488 5/6

Daily Octordle #269
Score: 72


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3!
Wordle 488 3/6*

⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜

Quordle in 7,3,5,6.
Daily Quordle 269
7️⃣3️⃣
5️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
 ⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
Ooh, I’ve cracked this c+p lark!
Oh no I haven’t, as I pressed 'save' on my post, all the coloured squares disappeared. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## 42istheanswer

I think it's because the forum doesn't support a full emoji range


----------



## MikeyBikey

Quordle 9, X, 5, 6

Wordle 4/6

At moment no time for imaging nor 
, Oct/Sexing


----------



## Robin

OK, here goes with c+p of Octordle. (Well, that was such a faff I won’t be doing that again in a hurry,)


----------



## littlevoice359

The top right corner almost had me stumped…


----------



## MikeyBikey

Today's prediction @rebrascora Octordle in 57!


----------



## 42istheanswer




----------



## littlevoice359

Daily Octordle #269
4️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣

3️⃣8️⃣
Score: 63
octordle.com

not too bad for my first attempt?


----------



## rebrascora

Very mediocre Wordle in 4 today but played a blinder in Quordle although it took me two attempts

Daily Quordle 269
5️⃣4️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣


----------



## rebrascora

Hate to disappoint you @MikeyBikey but I dipped out on Octordle today. I was far too cavalier in my approach.... going with gut instinct instead of hedging my bets and waiting for more info.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Would have done better but a few words where you had three or four letters in the correct position had too many solutions!

Daily Octordle #269
5️⃣8️⃣
9️⃣
7️⃣
3️⃣
Score: 68
octordle.com


----------



## eggyg

Five today.


----------



## littlevoice359

Poor last-minute stuff this morning, I'm afraid. Should have waited until I was more awake


----------



## Robin

Wordle took me 5 today, too many options.
Did better on Quordle. Just got stuck on bottom right for a while.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Wordle 4/6

Quirdle
5 7
6 8

Octordle a pig's breakfast. Got too last guess and definitely knew two and had a good idea of third. Bit like fending off three gunmen with one bullet. So crashed in flames in the seventies!

Looking out for patient transport. Well, that's my excuse!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle 489 3/6


Daily Quordle 270
4️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣6️⃣

Daily Octordle #270
9️⃣5️⃣
8️⃣
3️⃣
6️⃣4️⃣
Score: 56

Took me 4 to get Nerdle though.....

All done last night whilst waiting for the effects of my late fish and chip supper and insulin to settle down.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Things work better when you re in the zone (well waiting room). Thought I would fail half way but then got in 10 thru 21. Think I have good starter but poor default second word (different letters but maybe not the best! 

Daily #250
2️⃣1️⃣⬛1️⃣7️⃣
0️⃣5️⃣⬛1️⃣0️⃣
1️⃣1️⃣⬛2️⃣0️⃣
0️⃣7️⃣⬛1️⃣2️⃣
0️⃣6️⃣⬛0️⃣8️⃣
1️⃣5️⃣⬛1️⃣9️⃣
1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣3️⃣
1️⃣8️⃣⬛1️⃣4️⃣
sedecordle.com
#sedecordle


----------



## MikeyBikey

Did Wordle and Quordle after F1

Wordle 4/6

Quordle
4 6
9 8


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 490 3/6

Daily Octordle #271
Score: 62


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3, haven’t had time for the others, have to go and have hotel breakfast with the Hungover bridesmaids after yesterdays wedding. (If thyere not hung over, they must have iron constitutions)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Wordle in 3, haven’t had time for the others, have to go and have hotel breakfast with the Hungover bridesmaids after yesterdays wedding. (If thyere not hung over, they must have iron constitutions)
> View attachment 22588



Best for hangover is a full English with a large Bloody Mary! 

Losing my way with Octordle!


----------



## littlevoice359

Should have got Wordle in 3 if I was more awake.  Quordle another diving catch.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 7 but it was challenging and I had to leave it last night and come back to it this morning for the final word
Daily Quordle 271
3️⃣4️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣


Daily Octordle #271

7️⃣8️⃣
4️⃣9️⃣
5️⃣
Score: 69
octordle.com

Nerdle in 4


----------



## eggyg

Wordle in four today after a poor start.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Blew Octordle and went to the wire with Sedecordle (why didn't someone tell me it wasn't spelt with an 'x') 

Daily #251
0️⃣8️⃣⬛0️⃣9️⃣
2️⃣1️⃣⬛1️⃣9️⃣
1️⃣8️⃣⬛0️⃣4️⃣
0️⃣5️⃣⬛0️⃣6️⃣
1️⃣1️⃣⬛1️⃣0️⃣
1️⃣3️⃣⬛1️⃣4️⃣
2️⃣0️⃣⬛1️⃣5️⃣
1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣7️⃣
sedecordle.com
#sedecordle


----------



## 42istheanswer

Slightly annoying, thought I was going to get it in 3 there


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3 today. Got 2 greens and 3 yellows by second try!


----------



## Robin

Quordle on 4,3,8,7. Top half went better than bottom!
Just scraped Octordle in 72.
Was amazed at the stamina of the Lancashire Lass. The bride and groom, the best man and the four bridesmaids beat us down to breakfast this morning, and all tucked into a Full English including black pudding.


----------



## MikeyBikey




----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle was a washout.  Just a bad final choice.  Did better with Quordle though.  Like T1D, ups and downs.


----------



## MikeyBikey

View attachment 22601View attachment 22602


littlevoice359 said:


> Wordle was a washout.  Just a bad final choice.  Did better with Quordle though.  Like T1D, ups and downs.
> View attachment 22603



Wordle was a touch sneaky today!


----------



## Robin

Failed Wordle today!
Quordle in 8,7,9,6.


----------



## rebrascora

Aside from Wordle which was sneaky as you say Mikey, I was on form in the early hours of this morning....
Wordle 491 5/6

Daily Quordle 272
7️⃣5️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣


Daily Octordle #272
6️⃣
5️⃣7️⃣
4️⃣
9️⃣8️⃣
Score: 60
octordle.com


----------



## MikeyBikey

Daily Octordle #272
8️⃣4️⃣
9️⃣

5️⃣
Score: 73
octordle.com

Daily #252
0️⃣7️⃣⬛1️⃣8️⃣
1️⃣1️⃣⬛0️⃣6️⃣
0️⃣5️⃣⬛0️⃣3️⃣
1️⃣2️⃣⬛0️⃣8️⃣
1️⃣7️⃣⬛1️⃣9️⃣
0️⃣9️⃣⬛1️⃣3️⃣
1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣0️⃣
1️⃣5️⃣⬛1️⃣4️⃣
sedecordle.com
#sedecordle

Blew Octordle but best ever Sedecordle!


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 5


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4 today.
Quordle in 5,3,4,8. was on a roll then had to have three shots at the bottom right.


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 5


----------



## littlevoice359

Spelling almost caught me on the bottom left....


----------



## eggyg

Wordle in four.


----------



## MikeyBikey




----------



## MikeyBikey

For some reason it wouldn't let me add text! Only to say that's it for today - too busy! Back for Mastermind!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> For some reason it wouldn't let me add text! Only to say that's it for today - too busy! Back for Mastermind!


The Monday quizzes don’t seem to be on TV tonight, there’s Rugby instead.


----------



## rebrascora

On form today with the "ordles" today....

Wordle in 3

Quordle in 8. Getting used to these US spellings!  

Daily Octordle #273
8️⃣4️⃣
5️⃣7️⃣
6️⃣3️⃣
9️⃣
Score: 52
octordle.com
Yes that is a 52!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> On form today with the "ordles" today....
> 
> Wordle in 3
> 
> Quordle in 8. Getting used to these US spellings!
> 
> Daily Octordle #273
> 8️⃣4️⃣
> 5️⃣7️⃣
> 6️⃣3️⃣
> 9️⃣
> Score: 52
> octordle.com
> Yes that is a 52!! Woo Hoo!


Had to get competitive after that impressive score for Octordle! I got it in 62 which is good for me, I took three shots to get the last word!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> The Monday quizzes don’t seem to be on TV tonight, there’s Rugby instead.



No rugby fan since being injured at school years ago. I have three choices then, F1 highlights on my Firestick, carry on reading my book or watch back episodes of Bake Off.? I watched Bake Off yesterday for some reason (first time ever) and fell in love with Maxi - beautiful, tall, intelligent and a good cook; what more could I want?


----------



## MikeyBikey

So I tried Octordle just before supper when I was on the edge of hypo land and smashed my PB - 52 when I am usually in high sixties. After supper with no Mastermind I watched Episode 2 of Bake Off. The Starwars intro was cringeworthy with the presenters outfits looking like their mums knocked them up in 30 minutes, and as for the puns!  But I am even more in love with Maxy!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 493 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜


One of _those ..._

Daily Octordle #274
4️⃣6️⃣
9️⃣
7️⃣
8️⃣3️⃣
Score: 58


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 4,6,8,5, I got stuck on bottom left for ages.
Octordle 65, I had two possibilities for the final word, and chose the wrong one first.


----------



## eggyg

Five today, could have been four!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Saw something which gave me an inspired guess in Wordle.  Lower left totally got me in Octordle!


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 5


----------



## littlevoice359

Quordle was, again, a bit of a diving catch...


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 today.
Quordle in 9
Octordle a very mediocre score of 67


----------



## MikeyBikey

Octordle to the wire but I beat @rebrascora 



Instead of those silly clocks why not use hexadecimal +


----------



## 42istheanswer

Wordle in 4 but I definitely did not do the hard version


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Octordle to the wire but I beat @rebrascora
> 
> View attachment 22666
> 
> Instead of those silly clocks why not use hexadecimal +




In hexadecimal:

B 2
9 C
D 8
5 6

So much neater and clearer!


----------



## 42istheanswer




----------



## MikeyBikey

Very lucky with Quordle as Guess 8 to lower left gave me thar extra letter to get lower left!


----------



## Robin

Only just scraped in with wordle today, too many options for first two letters.


----------



## eggyg

Four today.


----------



## Robin

A lot better with Quordle, 3,4,5,6.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 494 4/6

Daily Octordle #275
Score: 61

Would have done better if the words I picked were more like the words in the puzzle - tip for newbies


----------



## littlevoice359




----------



## MikeyBikey

Meant to do Octordle but did Sedecordle instead. Knew 15 and was right on 14 so went for certainty with one guess remaining! 

Daily #255
0️⃣8️⃣⬛0️⃣5️⃣
1️⃣0️⃣⬛1️⃣1️⃣
0️⃣6️⃣⬛0️⃣9️⃣
1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣3️⃣
1️⃣4️⃣⬛1️⃣5️⃣
1️⃣8️⃣⬛1️⃣7️⃣
1️⃣9️⃣⬛
2️⃣1️⃣⬛2️⃣0️⃣
sedecordle.com
#sedecordle


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> Meant to do Octordle but did Sedecordle instead. Knew 15 and was right on 14 so went for certainty with one guess remaining!
> 
> Daily #255
> 0️⃣8️⃣⬛0️⃣5️⃣
> 1️⃣0️⃣⬛1️⃣1️⃣
> 0️⃣6️⃣⬛0️⃣9️⃣
> 1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣3️⃣
> 1️⃣4️⃣⬛1️⃣5️⃣
> 1️⃣8️⃣⬛1️⃣7️⃣
> 1️⃣9️⃣⬛
> 2️⃣1️⃣⬛2️⃣0️⃣
> sedecordle.com
> #sedecordle


Ooh, heads up for Mastermind. It’s on tonight, 7or 7.30. I missed Only Connect and University Challenge, which they sneaked on at 7pm last night, will have to iplayer them this evening.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Daily Octordle #275

4️⃣6️⃣
8️⃣9️⃣
5️⃣
Score: 68
octordle.com

Phew! (worn out thinking emoji)


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 5


----------



## MikeyBikey

And today's results are:



Bottom right in Quordle had far too many options!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4 for me today.
Failed Quordle on the bottom right too, @MikeyBikey


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3


----------



## MikeyBikey

3 & 5 were really tricky in Octordle and I only just got them after eliminating most of the alphabet. One of my favourites is SQUIZ hence the occasional blank line! 

Daily Octordle #276
8️⃣

4️⃣
5️⃣6️⃣
Score: 69
octordle.com


----------



## littlevoice359

Another Quordle fail in the bottom right for me also.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Anyone try Sedecordle today? I was not going to but decided to have a quick go over coffee and wish I hadn't! When I got to five guesses left and nine words remaining I bailed out!


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> Anyone try Sedecordle today? I was not going to but decided to have a quick go over coffee and wish I hadn't! When I got to five guesses left and nine words remaining I bailed out!


Of course I had to go and try it since you piqued my interest...
Got it .... but only JUST!
Daily #256
1️⃣3️⃣⬛0️⃣6️⃣
1️⃣2️⃣⬛1️⃣1️⃣
0️⃣7️⃣⬛1️⃣0️⃣
0️⃣8️⃣⬛0️⃣9️⃣
1️⃣5️⃣⬛1️⃣4️⃣
1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣7️⃣
1️⃣8️⃣⬛1️⃣9️⃣
2️⃣0️⃣⬛2️⃣1️⃣
sedecordle
#sedecordle

Wordle in 4

Quordle in 8
Daily Quordle 276
4️⃣7️⃣
6️⃣8️⃣

Daily Octordle #276
5️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣
8️⃣
9️⃣
Score: 68
octordle.com...... Not my best score by a long chalk

And looking at my post above... 2 interesting words to work in sometime... "pique" and "chalk"


----------



## MikeyBikey

Here's my Wordle and Quordle for today. Blew Quordle after a genius (well lucky  ) as kept having too many options. Hint for @rebrascora "pique" and "chalk" aren't among the answers!


----------



## eggyg

Just showing off.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Just showing off.



Was your starter word SMERK although SHEIK would be more logical?


----------



## Robin

I failed Wordle!  Too many starting letter options.
Made up for it with Quordle, with 6,3,4,7.


----------



## littlevoice359

I got REALLY lucky with both games this morning, for whatever reason.  Doubly surprising since it took me a little while to get my brain in gear.  Case in point, instead of brewing a cup of coffee using my little aluminium Italian-style brewer, all I managed to do was give it a steam cleaning when I forgot to actually add the ground coffee.  So, I had to make do with instant


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> "pique" and "chalk" aren't among the answers!


Not on that occasion but they might be useful starter words in the future.

Wordle in 4 this morning.
Daily Quordle 277
8️⃣7️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣
Daily Octordle #277
6️⃣5️⃣
4️⃣8️⃣
9️⃣7️⃣

Score: 60
octordle.com
And sedecordle with 2 lives to spare


----------



## Robin

Octordle in 66, nearly tripped up on another US spelling.


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> Was your starter word SMERK although SHEIK would be more logical?


Neither! I’m just a genius.


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 4, though i had 4 greens by the second go! Too many options today.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Daily #257
1️⃣0️⃣⬛1️⃣9️⃣
2️⃣0️⃣⬛1️⃣2️⃣
2️⃣1️⃣⬛0️⃣5️⃣
0️⃣6️⃣⬛0️⃣4️⃣
1️⃣8️⃣⬛1️⃣1️⃣
⬛1️⃣7️⃣
1️⃣3️⃣⬛1️⃣4️⃣
1️⃣6️⃣⬛1️⃣5️⃣
sedecordle.com
#sedecordle


----------



## Robin

Just scraped in with 6 for todays Wordle, phew!
Quordle in a not too shabby 4,6,3,8.


----------



## littlevoice359

Spaced out on my 2nd attempt at Wordle but managed to recover. Got REALLY lucky with Quordle, though, so that made up for the earlier blunder...


----------



## MikeyBikey




----------



## rebrascora

An unimpressive 5 for Wordle this morning. Kept making the wrong choices!
Daily Quordle 278
6️⃣7️⃣
3️⃣5️⃣
Daily Octordle #278
9️⃣
8️⃣
5️⃣
3️⃣
Score: 71 .... Very poor result but at least I got it in the end.
Off to pit my wits against Squaredle whilst I wait for my insulin to kick in.... already been waiting an hour... .... which I am finding much more challenging! Must not get too distracted and take my eye off my Libre....


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 5


----------



## Robin

Whoop whoop, 60 for Octordle, one of my best scores to date.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

#SexagintaQuattuordle 219 69/70 nice (score 2370, 62%)

❤️














						Sexaginta-quattuordle
					

Solve sixty-four Wordles at once! You have seventy guesses to solve all sixty-four words. A new Sexaginta-quattuordle available each day to solve.




					64ordle.au
				



Daily Quordle 278
4️⃣8️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜
 ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
 ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 

Wordle 497 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜


Daily Sequence Octordle #278
3️⃣8️⃣


⓮⓯
Score: 86
octordle.com

Daily Octordle #278
8️⃣
3️⃣
4️⃣
9️⃣7️⃣
Score: 67
octordle.com


----------



## littlevoice359

Lucky with both games this morning, I feel.  Maybe the extra hour in bed helped?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good Wordle, scraped in on Quordle and Octordle. Might try 64ordle as 25 hour day!  Tried once but left to late in the day! Zzz...


----------



## Robin

I improved as I went along, maybe feeling more awake as I went.
Wordle in 5
Quordle in 5,6,8,4
Octordle in 57


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 4


----------



## MikeyBikey

Plodded through to the end but by third of the way through you know 4 or 5 letters and just need to solve the word. Won't bother again but imagine @rebrascora will want to show she can do it with no misses!


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> Plodded through to the end but by third of the way through you know 4 or 5 letters and just need to solve the word. Won't bother again but imagine @rebrascora will want to show she can do it with no misses!
> 
> 
> View attachment 22726


I've done it before but don't find it particularly rewarding because as you say, by the time you get so far through it, it is just a question of rearranging the letters to make the words. It just doesn't seem that challenging on a regular basis. Unlike Squaredle which is really challenging me at the moment.


----------



## littlevoice359

Made hard work a bit of Wordle, but got what I suspect is my best Quordle score ever.

Daily Octordle #280
4️⃣6️⃣
8️⃣
7️⃣

Score: 71
octordle.com


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 499 5/6

_Blah!_

Daily Octordle #280
9️⃣
7️⃣4️⃣
6️⃣3️⃣
5️⃣8️⃣
Score: 52

_Yah!_


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3.
Quordle in 8,5,6,4
Octordle in 67.
Havent normally done them all by this time in the morning (plus Globle and Waffle) but my body clock is still on British Summer Time.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not sure I will go beyond Octordle after yesterday's massive time waste on 64ordle! ￼￼I


----------



## MikeyBikey

Can't seem to be able to edit my post but just to say Quiz Night is cancelled for some sort of rugger- that holligans game played by gentlefolk whereas football is the opposite!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> Can't seem to be able to edit my post but just to say Quiz Night is cancelled for some sort of rugger- that holligans game played by gentlefolk whereas football is the opposite!


Ooh yes, I just noticed that. Last week they buried the quizzes at earlier times on different nights, and I ended up iplayering the two that I watch later in the week.


----------



## MikeyBikey

I wasn't going to but I got bored listening to music on hold!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> I wasn't going to but I got bored listening to music on


Had to try it! Did it with one spare go, but never again! It drove me mad scrolling up and down the screen.


----------



## MikeyBikey

It's Wordle 500 today. If my current strak had started a day way earlier I would have cleaned November!


----------



## Robin

Just scraped Wordle in 6, had thought of the word a couple of goes back, but thought there were likelier ones!
Quordle in 3,7,5,8.
Octordle in 61. Was hoping for better, but chose the wrong one first, of two options I had for the last word.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Yesterday I saw a guy spill all his Scrabble letters on the road. I asked him, “What’s the word on the street?”​


----------



## littlevoice359

What does that Wordle answer even mean?


----------



## MikeyBikey

littlevoice359 said:


> What does that Wordle answer even mean?
> View attachment 22747



I only knew it because it cropped up on one of the multi-Wordles the other day. It's seems another US corruption of the Queen's English!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 501 3/6

Daily Octordle #282
5️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣
6️⃣
4️⃣3️⃣
Score: 55
octordle.com

_Not too shabby_


----------



## Robin

All very bog standard for me today.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 9,7,8,6
Octordle in 62, probably the best of the bunch.


----------



## MikeyBikey




----------



## littlevoice359

Mixed bag this morning. Lucky at Wordle, but ran out of chances for Quordle. Such is life...


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3 today.


----------



## littlevoice359

VERY lucky with Wordle this morning


----------



## Robin

Lucky for me too, my starting word paid off for once.
Quordle in 8,3,5,6.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Lucky with Wordle as well!


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 2 today!!!!! No idea how that happened!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3 today, off for retinal screening soon, will tackle some of the others later if my eyesight's not too blurry.
Its later now. Whoever designed the health centre to have the waiting area down one side of the corridor, overlooking floor to ceiling windows, with dazzling white concrete outside and the suns rays reflecting off the cars in the car park either didn’t think about the eye clinics, or did it on a dark rainy day!
Anyway, 64 for Octordle, and 8,7,9,6,for Quordle, now I can see the world in focus again.


----------



## littlevoice359

Made hard work of Wordle today, for some odd reason


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a tricky start to Wordle, things improved with Quordle and I then had one of my best ever Octordles with a 52!


----------



## littlevoice359

Off to a great start with Wordle, but Quordle was a close shave in the end...


----------



## MikeyBikey

Overall my starter words did well today!


----------



## Robin

52 for me for Octordle today, my best score ever, I think. Took 5 for Wordle though, should have been 4 but I made a mistake and used a letter in the place I'd already eliminated it from earlier. And failed Quordle. Should wait til I’m fully awake before attempting them. I left Octordle for when I’d come back from riding and had lunch.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Nothing as good as yesterday when things fell into place quite easily!


----------



## littlevoice359

Squeaked through on both this morning, but only just...


----------



## MikeyBikey

Only just made it on last line. Felt a couple of today's words should not have been included. One I would never use in daily conversation!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4. Was so cross, thought of two words that would fit on go 3, and chose the wrong one first. C'est la vie!


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3 today. My winning streak was ruined by me forgetting to do it yesterday after a day out.


----------



## Docb

Slight thread hijack but has anybody else found wikireveal?


----------



## Robin

Docb said:


> Slight thread hijack but has anybody else found wikireveal?


Had to have a look. Looks far too difficult and time consuming!


----------



## Robin

Rained off from gardening, so succumbed to more puzzles.
Octordle in 74, just squeaked home.
Quordle in 6,9,7,3, another squeak home.
Agree with you about Octordle,@MikeyBikey  I resisted putting one of them, thinking, surely they wouldn’t have that, until last when it was the only option. And I hate it when they have proper nouns, where do you stop with those?


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3 this morning.
Quordle in 5,3,6,7
Octordle in 63.
 Not my worst, nor my best.


----------



## littlevoice359

Mixed bag this morning for me also...


----------



## MikeyBikey

Too tired to post Wordle selfies! 

Wordle in 4

Quordle - 9, 3, 6, 7

Octordle - 65


----------



## MikeyBikey

Reasnoble Wordle, not so good Quordle and worst Octordle for a while!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 7,3,8,6
Failed Octordle!


----------



## MikeyBikey

The BBC 2 quizzes are tonight again. They overlap Bake Off but I stopped watching when they sent my lovely Maxy home!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> The BBC 2 quizzes are tonight again. They overlap Bake Off but I stopped watching when they sent my lovely Maxy home!


Yes, I noticed that, will have to iplayer them, I’m still watching Bake-off. Agree, it was sad to see Maxy go.


----------



## littlevoice359

Barely squeaked through on both puzzles today...


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4
Played a blinder with Quordle and got it in 6!
Daily Quordle 288
5️⃣6️⃣
4️⃣3️⃣
quordle.com

Then crashed and burned at Octordle


----------



## rebrascora

Can't believe I got Wordle in two from a single very common green letter.
Wordle 508 2/6

Then managed to get Quordle in 6 again...
Daily Quordle 289
5️⃣3️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣

And unlike yesterday when I dipped out, I managed to complete Octordle but a very mediocre result...
Daily Octordle #289
5️⃣
6️⃣
8️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣
Score: 68
octordle.com

Off to bed now...


----------



## littlevoice359

Far from stellar performance from me this morning, I'm afraid


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4.
Quordle in 4,8,5,7
So far so bog-standard.
Octordle in 58, one of my few sub 60s. Was stuck on the last word I needed for ages, got it eventually but it’s definitely foreign.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Wordle 508 3/6

Daily Octordle #289
9️⃣

7️⃣3️⃣
8️⃣
Score: 73


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 2 today! I got 3 greens on the first word.


----------



## MikeyBikey

And just before the change of day! I like my Wordle pyramid!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Back after less than eight hours. Sailed through Wordle but struggled on Quordle today not helped by bogging down on bottom left and not spotting my typo on Line 4!


----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle was fine, but Quordle a bit of a disaster.  Guess I should have waited until I'd finished my morning coffee


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 5, bit of a mediocre start, will do the others over a coffee when I get back from Covid and Flu jabs, before any resulting brain fade kicks in.


----------



## MikeyBikey

littlevoice359 said:


> Wordle was fine, but Quordle a bit of a disaster.  Guess I should have waited until I'd finished my morning coffee
> View attachment 22858



For the bottom left I listed out the alphabet and tried to see what I could get from the remainder. Only found two words and one had vowel in eliminated position. Just finishing Octordle.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Well Octordle went rather smoother than Quordle!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4, Quordle in 7 and a score of 61 for Octordle for me this morning. Now I need to go back to Quordle and see why you guys were struggling on bottom left.... I only did it 15 mins ago and already I can't remember


----------



## rebrascora

Ah! That one!


----------



## Robin

Back from jabbing, our previous GP, now retired, did it, she’s been co-opted back for jab days. She was my GP for 25 years, dating back to the days when they did their own out of hours cover, and got to know the whole family. Good for the patient, not so sure it was so good for the Doctor's home life.
I digress. Quordle in 6,7,5,8. No problem with bottom left, depends how your letters fall, I suppose.
Octordle in 56, one of my better ones. Obviously helps to take a brisk walk down to the surgery and back for a coffee first.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Kicked off with an inspired Wordle, then has a shaky start to Quordle followed by one of my best Octordles! 




Octordle


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3
Quordle in 7,5,6,3
Octordle in 69, only just scraped home, was stuck on the last word for ages.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Wordle in 3
> Quordle in 7,5,6,3
> Octordle in 69, only just scraped home, was stuck on the last word for ages.



Was that the lower left one? I was trying to think of words with the letters I  knew and some unused ones!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> Was that the lower left one? I was trying to think of words with the letters I  knew and some unused ones!


No, that didn’t cause me a problem, it was another one that had  doubled letters. (Won’t say which, don’t want to give anyone a clue!) I suspect it all depends on your first couple of starting words, as to what clues you’ve got where.


----------



## littlevoice359

Somewhat less than stellar performance today


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in a very below average 4 today....
but played a blinder with Quordle and got it in 6
Daily Quordle 291
5️⃣4️⃣
6️⃣3️⃣
quordle.com

Then got far too cocky with Octordle, took risks and ended up crashing and burning. That will teach me!


----------



## littlevoice359

Much better today for both games.


----------



## rebrascora

I got Wordle in 3 but still struggling with bottom left on Quordle. I am hoping that it will hit me in the face when I go back to it.
I also have Squaredle to finish off before it changes at 11am I think and haven't attempted Octordle yet


----------



## littlevoice359

Daily Octordle #292
5️⃣

8️⃣3️⃣
7️⃣
Score: 69
octordle.com


----------



## rebrascora

Failed at yesterday's Squaredle but got a mediocre 65 at Octordle today but I was right to walk away from Quordle and go back to it as I got that last one almost straight away looking at it anew.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Average Wordle, mediocre Quordle and below average Octordle. Dare I try Sedecordle?


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> Dare I try Sedecordle?


Try the 6 letter Octordle instead. It's funny how you get so used to thinking in terms of 5 letter words it makes it quite hard to think in terms of 6 letters.


----------



## Robin

Very average for me today.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 6,4,8,7
Octordle in 73. I was Ok once I got going, but my first guesses gave me hardly anything.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Try the 6 letter Octordle instead. It's funny how you get so used to thinking in terms of 5 letter words it makes it quite hard to think in terms of 6 letters.


Maybe tomorrow! I am struggling with Sedecordle  and need to do supper before F1 sprint race!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Blew it!


----------



## 42istheanswer




----------



## littlevoice359

Bit of a mixed bag this morning...


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3.
Quordle in 9,4,5,7, was doing well til I got some wrong.
Octordle in 58. I’m pleased with anything under 60.
And all before a cup of tea, OH is having a lie in, I’m going to crack and make my own in a mo.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Better than average Wordle but struggled with to many options on the others with words like *xxxx and x*xx*!


----------



## rebrascora

Really struggled with Wordle last night and this morning but got there in the end with 5.
Waltzed through Quordle in the last couple of minutes though
Daily Quordle 293
3️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
Still to look at Octordle


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Try the 6 letter Octordle instead. It's funny how you get so used to thinking in terms of 5 letter words it makes it quite hard to think in terms of 6 letters.


Just tried it. Just missed on last word where I had four placed letters and one floating. I could only think of two words and opted for the wrong one!  One I got was pretty unusual though. I can't recall hearing it for decades. Mind use most Yanks use only 3 or 4 letter words; well the presidents do!


----------



## MikeyBikey

No time for Octordle as need to tidy before cleaner arrives! Average results today but like the way my Quordle score goes nicely clockwise in steps of +1


----------



## Robin

Very average for me today.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 9,5,8,7
Octordle in 68.
Shouldn't have done them all before I’m fully awake, but OH had to get up early for an 8.30 dental appointment, and I can’t go shopping quite yet else I’ll just get stuck behind the school buses/at the zebra crossing until all the school kids are safely inside.


----------



## littlevoice359

Poor for me this morning - just barely squeaked by on both.  Should have waited until I had finished my coffee!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 last night (well early hours) but then crashed and burned both Quordle and Octordle this morning. That is a first!.... a double failure


----------



## 42istheanswer

Much better than the 5 yesterday (which I don't think I posted)


----------



## MikeyBikey

A late entry after a very frustrating day - why does everyone take about 20 minutes to answer the phone? Are they doing Octordle as it takes about that long! Got a bit lucky with my guesses as about three has multiple options like bland and brand!


----------



## littlevoice359

Pretty dismal this morning.  Is that top-left one in Quordle even a real word?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Average again today!


----------



## Robin

Mixed bag this morning. 
Failed Wordle! Had 3 green letters at go 3, but too many options and I picked all the wrong ones.
Quordle was Ok, 7,3,8,6
Octordle, I was fair bowling along, then took three shots at my final word, still finished up with 56 though.


----------



## MikeyBikey

littlevoice359 said:


> Pretty dismal this morning.  Is that top-left one in Quordle even a real word?
> View attachment 22927



Yes, it's what teachers did to kids when I was in school in late fifties and all through sixties. They used various types of wacking besides the cane including smacking in primary, rulers over the hand (particularly painful) and plimsolls. The games master at grammar was an ex-army sadist who would probably be sectioned these days. But I got him back two years after leaving!


----------



## littlevoice359

MikeyBikey said:


> Yes, it's what teachers did to kids when I was in school in late fifties and all through sixties. They used various types of wacking besides the cane including smacking in primary, rulers over the hand (particularly painful) and plimsolls. The games master at grammar was an ex-army sadist who would probably be sectioned these days. But I got him back two years after leaving!


Oh my experience was quite similar, but happily as I started school in the early sixties I only had to endure the tail end of the corporal punishment regime. I actually found the teachers quite adept at psychological punishment too.  Can't say I miss those day, but it certainly built character that's for sure.  Nothing really bothered me all through a pretty stressful career in high-value manufacturing after the grounding I got in my early schooldays


----------



## rebrascora

All completed last night...OK very early this morning, before bed....
Wordle in 3
Quordle in 8
Just scraped Octordle on the last option with a surprising score of 62. Expected it to be higher!


----------



## MikeyBikey

After tuning my brain on Mastermind and UC

Daily Octordle #295
3️⃣5️⃣
4️⃣6️⃣
8️⃣9️⃣
7️⃣
Score: 52
octordle.com


----------



## MikeyBikey

I thought I had blown Quordle when after three words I only had one vowel and no consonants for each word. Luckily fourth word gave two consonants per word mainly placed when I was only trying to use unused consonants!


----------



## littlevoice359

Dismal performance this morning I'm afraid.  Failed at Wordle - just too many options and ran out of guesses.  Did a little better with Quordle, though, so all was not lost.


----------



## Robin

I failed Wordle today, again! Never failed two days running before, too many options again.
Quordle in 5,6,7,4
Octordle in 58


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 5 but as others have said, there were more options than lives left so I consider myself lucky.
Quordle 4,5,9,6 I only had 2 letters in the bottom left and made 2 wrong but perfectly possible choices before I got it. 
Octordle score was 60 which I was a little disappointed with as I thought it would be in the 50s.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A very average Octordle today. I did find the choice of some words rather strange but it will take a while to beat the totally  ridiculous EmCee of a few weeks ago!


----------



## Robin

Back to better form today.
Wordle in 3
Quordle in 8,5,7,3
Octordle in 52, equalling my best ever score.
And all before a second cup of tea.


----------



## littlevoice359

Much better this morning than yesterday's debacle. Will wait to try Octordle until later in the morning when I am a little more awake.  So far, my best score there (yesterday afternoon) was 65, so I have quite a ways to go to catch up with you folks


----------



## MikeyBikey

Really shake start to Wordle and then had multiple options. Was lucky as could have run off the end! Brilliant start to Quordle but bad mid section. Like @littlevoice359 leaving Octordle for a bit.


----------



## rebrascora

I waltzed straight through them all this morning.
Wordle in 4, 
Quordle in 6 5 4 and 7
Octordle score was a very mediocre 65.


----------



## littlevoice359

MikeyBikey said:


> Really shake start to Wordle and then had multiple options. Was lucky as could have run off the end! Brilliant start to Quordle but bad mid section. Like @littlevoice359 leaving Octordle for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 22956View attachment 22955



Turns out waiting didn’t make a bit of difference  Same score as yesterday. I think maybe I need a bit of practice


----------



## MikeyBikey

Better Octordle than yesterday. The multiple choices bump up the score!


----------



## littlevoice359

After recovering well to a poor start at Wordle, I managed to blow it on Quordle. Should have waited until I'd finished my coffee I guess...


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3, a surprise since I got nothing on the first go, and just one letter, and in the wrong place, on the second.
Quordle in 9,7,5,3. Got off to a good start but nearly had too many options for my final word (and picked the wrong ones first, of course)
Octordle got off to a flying start when my starting word was one of the answers! That’ll never happen again. Then started to struggle, and eventually limped in with 61.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Like @Robin lucky at Wordle. It's one of my "consonant hunter" words and was on UC years ago. Struggled in the middle of Quordle and had a few too many options at one stage in Octordle!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 2 today although I really wasn't sure that it was a word and had to look it up but with the letters I had to start with there were no other options really...
Wordle 517 2/6

⬜⬜


Just scraped in on the last chance with Quordle due to too many options
Daily Quordle 298
9️⃣7️⃣
5️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com

Did rather better on Octordle
Daily Octordle #298
5️⃣
3️⃣
9️⃣6️⃣
7️⃣8️⃣
Score: 59
octordle.com


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a bad day with achey phantom pain most of the day that became a nasty burning sensation. To try and take my mind off it I played some Solitaire then did Sedecordle. Got it with two to spare and met an old friend! 

Daily #278
1️⃣0️⃣⬛1️⃣1️⃣
0️⃣3️⃣⬛1️⃣3️⃣
0️⃣4️⃣⬛1️⃣4️⃣
1️⃣5️⃣⬛1️⃣6️⃣
1️⃣7️⃣⬛0️⃣5️⃣
1️⃣8️⃣⬛0️⃣6️⃣
0️⃣8️⃣⬛0️⃣7️⃣
1️⃣9️⃣⬛0️⃣9️⃣
sedecordle.com
#sedecordle


----------



## rebrascora

I am on a roll with Wordle and got it in 2 again after just one gold letter from my opening word. Can't see me achieving the hattrick of 2s tomorrow.
Wordle 518 2/6

Got off to a good start with Quordle and Octordle but then lost it a bit but still reasonable results
Daily Quordle 299
6️⃣3️⃣
8️⃣4️⃣
quordle.com

Daily Octordle #299
3️⃣
5️⃣
7️⃣
9️⃣8️⃣
Score: 65
octordle.com

Off to bed now having had my midnight walk.


----------



## Robin

A poor 5 for Wordle , had a choice of two on go 4 and chose the wrong one,
Happier with Quordle, 5,6,2,4,, don’t think I’ve bettered that.
Octordle will have to wait til I come back from riding.


----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle in 4, but Quordle bested me again


----------



## Robin

A poor 70 for Octordle, I shouldn't have done it straight after my riding lesson, I'm feeling my age. Daughter has got a lurgy, so wasn’t riding with me today, so instructor gave me (and the horse) a flatwork boot camp.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> A poor 70 for Octordle, I shouldn't have done it straight after my riding lesson, I'm feeling my age. Daughter has got a lurgy, so wasn’t riding with me today, so instructor gave me (and the horse) a flatwork boot camp.


Feeling your pain!


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Feeling your pain!


That would be Pain Transference then. Maybe my poor leg misses me and the Phantom Pain is Pain Transference! 

Only joking girls!  Today's Octordle was quite tricky leaving one with quite a few multiple options.


----------



## littlevoice359

More acceptable scores this morning, happily . Not great, admittedly, but better than debacles from earlier in the week...


----------



## Robin

Just squeezed home with 6 in Wordle, had three correctly placed letters on go 3, but almost too many options again.
Quodrle in 7,8,4,5.


----------



## Robin

Octordle in 58, bit better than yesterday’s effort.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Average Wordle and a tricky start to Quordle helped more in the end by the excludes letters than the known ones. Will tackle Octordle later. Also got my Wordle Gold Star!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Daily Octordle #300
8️⃣9️⃣
7️⃣3️⃣

5️⃣
Score: 67
octordle.com

Struggled a bit today. Only got 6 as had three placed and a floater (no, not in my eye! ).


----------



## rebrascora

Got Wordle on my very last life.... too many options.
Was doing quite well with Quordle but the top right used up a lot of lives with too many options
Daily Quordle 300
6️⃣8️⃣
4️⃣5️⃣

Much better at Octordle 
Daily Octordle #300
9️⃣4️⃣
7️⃣3️⃣

6️⃣8️⃣
Score: 58
octordle.com


----------



## James17smith

The New York Times understands that a newspaper (and this was true in the past, just like it is true in the present) is not just hard news. It’s also sports, entertainment, comic strips, and puzzles. Puzzles are having a moment, and the New York Times Spelling Bee has gotten a lot of subscribers. Sensing that people like and want puzzles as part of their Times experience, the Times purchased the very popular Wordle word game. It remains to be seen whether they will paywall it, but they may very well decide to do so. For now, games are among the features driving subscriptions, and the Times wants to maximize the opportunity to generate more revenue— which supports the reporting at the newspaper.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A good start with Wordle but very average thereafter. Should have stopped for a second cuppa! (cup of tea emoji)


----------



## MikeyBikey

James17smith said:


> The New York Times understands that a newspaper (and this was true in the past, just like it is true in the present) is not just hard news. It’s also sports, entertainment, comic strips, and puzzles. Puzzles are having a moment, and the New York Times Spelling Bee has gotten a lot of subscribers. Sensing that people like and want puzzles as part of their Times experience, the Times purchased the very popular Wordle word game. It remains to be seen whether they will paywall it, but they may very well decide to do so. For now, games are among the features driving subscriptions, and the Times wants to maximize the opportunity to generate more revenue— which supports the reporting at the newspaper.



Are you the guy who writes for the Sunday Times? I am a pensioner with an income below the single person's allowance so beyond TV licence, mobile and broadband cannot afford to subscribe to anything! I imagine the Times is introducing a paywall then?


----------



## Robin

James17smith said:


> The New York Times understands that a newspaper (and this was true in the past, just like it is true in the present) is not just hard news. It’s also sports, entertainment, comic strips, and puzzles. Puzzles are having a moment, and the New York Times Spelling Bee has gotten a lot of subscribers. Sensing that people like and want puzzles as part of their Times experience, the Times purchased the very popular Wordle word game. It remains to be seen whether they will paywall it, but they may very well decide to do so. For now, games are among the features driving subscriptions, and the Times wants to maximize the opportunity to generate more revenue— which supports the reporting at the newspaper.


Well I'd just stop playing. It started as a free thing, and I don’t mind looking at a few adverts if it needs to pay its way, but I already subscribe to a U.K. newspaper of my choice, and wouldn’t swap from that to a U.S. one just for one puzzle.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4 today, was nearly stuck trying to think of any words that would fit my opening lot, but managed to think of three, and of course, tried them in the wrong order.
Quordle was one of my better ones, 7,3,5,4.
Octordle will have to wait til I've done the shopping, need to beat the rain that’s coming in.


----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle in 3 but Quordle was a bust


Incidentally, if NYT put Wordle behind a paywall I'd drop it immediately. No way I'm paying just for one game. I briefly had a NYT subscription during the Trump presidency just to follow Maggie Haberman's reporting, but other than that I have absolutely no reason to subscribe..


----------



## rebrascora

I scraped in on my 6th attempt at Wordle after 2 visits to it with a couple of hours in between in the hope of inspiration  .

Not much better at Quordle 
Daily Quordle 301
6️⃣4️⃣
8️⃣9️⃣

But redeemed myself a bit at Octordle...
Daily Octordle #301
3️⃣8️⃣

7️⃣4️⃣
9️⃣6️⃣
Score: 58
octordle.com


----------



## MikeyBikey

Below average today with too many options!   Octordle later.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Failed Quordle 
Scraped in on last go on Octordle with 67.
Need another cup of tea.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Decided to get it over and done with. Again hit by far too many options!


----------



## littlevoice359

Poor again this morning.  Too many options and simply ran out of chances.  Should have waited until later in the day as my heart wasn't really in it.  Oh well


----------



## rebrascora

Not my best effort, which I put down to having had a little too much to drink last night when I attempted it, but it seems you guys didn't do much better, so maybe not the alcohol....
Wordle 521 4/6

Failed at Quordle after being far to Gung Ho and guessing when I really had nothing to go on....

Daily Octordle #302
5️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
9️⃣

Score: 73
octordle.com
Yes that is a whopping 73 and I was lucky to get it!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Not my best effort, which I put down to having had a little too much to drink last night when I attempted it, but it seems you guys didn't do much better, so maybe not the alcohol....
> Wordle 521 4/6
> 
> Failed at Quordle after being far to Gung Ho and guessing when I really had nothing to go on....
> 
> Daily Octordle #302
> 5️⃣
> 6️⃣7️⃣
> 9️⃣
> 
> Score: 73
> octordle.com
> Yes that is a whopping 73 and I was lucky to get it!


It must have been harder today, we can’t all have been suffering from brain fade, surely!


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> It must have been harder today, we can’t all have been suffering from brain fade, surely!


Mine was definitely "brain pickle" rather than "fade" but yes, I am guessing it would be too much of a coincidence for us all to have a bad day together and it must have been the puzzles themselves, but still odd that all 3 puzzles caused us problems when I believe they are independent of each other.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Mine was definitely "brain pickle" rather than "fade" but yes, I am guessing it would be too much of a coincidence for us all to have a bad day together and it must have been the puzzles themselves, but still odd that all 3 puzzles caused us problems when I believe they are independent of each other.



I just found at timrsthrre were too many options. At one stage I had four placed letters and could think of ten solutions. A few were out as the letter had be used but there were too many to stab in the dark!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Great Wordle but just scraped in with Quordle!  Time for another coffee!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3 today
Crashed and burned on Quordle with two words unguessed, that’s never happened to me before. 
Scraped home in 70 for Octordle.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Wordle in 3 today
> Crashed and burned on Quordle with two words unguessed, that’s never happened to me before.
> Scraped home in 70 for Octordle.



Where your unguessed Quordle words the top two. They were tricky!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> Where your unguessed Quordle words the top two. They were tricky!


No, funnily enough, they were the bottom two! 
I got the top 2 in 3 and 6, but that hadn’t given me much help towards the others, and I further compounded it by not trying a common consonant early on that would have helped!


----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle in 3 and managed to finish Quordle, unlike earlier in the week. As usual, though, a good amount of luck needed for this morning's puzzles...


----------



## rebrascora

I did better in the early hours of this morning.

Wordle in 4.

Daily Quordle 303
5️⃣7️⃣
6️⃣8️⃣

Daily Octordle #303
3️⃣5️⃣
7️⃣6️⃣
9️⃣8️⃣

Score: 59
octordle.com


----------



## littlevoice359

Failed at both this morning.  Too many repeated letters and ran out of options.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Failed Quordle again!
Octordle in a decentish 58.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 which must have been divine inspiration because all I had was 2 very common gold letters by my second attempt and I made a mistake and didn't incorporate my first gold letter into the second word.... not sure where my mind was. Maybe hypo brain from last night, so I missed an opportunity to locate that letter.
Just scraped Quordle on the last try and Octordle with a life to spare but a very mediocre score of 65.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Finally finished. Did Wordle over breakfast (early as OPA) and half Quordle. Now finished them. Not sure if I am tired but comments sifdest they are slightly trickier!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 8
Octordle with a very average score of 66....

Off to bed now... Night night


----------



## Robin

I got better as I went through, today.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 5,7,6,4
Octordle in 52, equalling my best ever score.


----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle in 4 but Quordle bested me I'm afraid.

Daily Octordle #305
2️⃣
7️⃣
8️⃣4️⃣
3️⃣9️⃣
Score: 54
octordle.com

New personal best in Octordle, though, so not a complete disaster


----------



## MikeyBikey

Did Wordle and Quordle either side of breakfast but left Octordle till later as I had a post hypo headache. Now completed it. Wordle excellent, other two average.


----------



## littlevoice359

Passable attempts this morning...


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a good Wordle  but only scraped through Quordle! 

Octordle for later as very tired having been awake since 3:00 with phantom pain that has only subsided in last hour!


----------



## littlevoice359

MikeyBikey said:


> Had a good Wordle  but only scraped through Quordle!
> 
> Octordle for later as very tired having been awake since 3:00 with phantom pain that has only subsided in last hour!


Bummer.  That does not sound like any fun. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 5 this morning despite 2 gold in my first attempt and 2 green and a gold in my second. Just too many options and kept choosing the wrong ones.  
Quordle in 8, so one life left.
Octordle was a surprise result. I started off well but then felt I lost it a bit on the last 2 but still got a great result...
Daily Octordle #306
5️⃣9️⃣
3️⃣4️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
8️⃣
Score: 53
octordle.com


----------



## rebrascora

Really sorry to hear you had a rough night with phantom pain Mikey. That is a long time to be coping with that sort of pain! Sending (((HUGS))) and hope you can maybe have a nap today to catch up on some ZZZs


----------



## Robin

A bog standard set of results for me today.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 5,6,4,7. Actually, that’s not too shabby.
Octordle in 66.


----------



## MikeyBikey

And a late entry - nearly fell at top right!


----------



## MikeyBikey

An average sort of day. Wordle wwod have been 3 bar a duff second word which didn't help at all!


----------



## rebrascora

I had a pretty good run at all three this morning....
Wordle in 3 Weird how I was really drawn to the right word with just 2 letters  after my second attempt but just didn't think it would be right, so I kept trying to ignore the instinct and find something else but in the end I gave in to it and it was right. 
Quordle in 7 
Octordle with a score of 60 and 2 lives left


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 6,5,7,3, not too shabby
Octordle in 68, kicked myself for wasting two goes early on when I’d got 4 letters towards a word and was sure I knew what it was…It wasn’t. Should have been patient and moved on, it would then have done itself.


----------



## littlevoice359

Messed up Wordle due to not having enough coffee on board most likely.  Left the other two until later in the day and did much better.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 again today and like yesterday I was instinctively drawn to the word even though I didn't think it would be right.
Just scraped Quordle in 9 and Octordle with one life left with a decidedly average score of 66.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 2!
Then all downhill from there, failed Quordle , and Octordle in 73.


----------



## rebrascora

Burning the midnight oil again....
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 7 
Octordle with a reasonable but not great score of 62


----------



## MikeyBikey

I screenshotted yesterday's but fell asleep before I posted. Wordle in 3 but then struggled on a few words!


----------



## littlevoice359

Funny enough, I captured yesterday's puzzles in a screenshot too and then forgot all about them.  Both days very alike but I improved on my Octordle score this morning, which is nice.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 2, an unprecedented second day running!
All downhill from there, though, scraped home in Quordle and failed Octordle.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Far better day today. Wordle in 4, Quordle in 7 and 55 in Octordle!


----------



## littlevoice359

Mediocre enough this morning, though I did manage to complete all of them, so it doesn't count as a complete disaster.


----------



## Robin

A bit average here, too, but at least no failures.
Wordle in 3
Quordle in 6,8,7,5, OK once I got going.
Octordle in a mid range 63.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 and Quordle in 8 both completed last night but got stuck on 2 in Octordle.
Finished it this morning with a very mediocre score of 66 on my last life. Phew!


----------



## MikeyBikey

And before the day ends and it's zzz time decent Wordle and Quordle but a tricky Octordle as to many options at different times!


----------



## littlevoice359

Mediocre result from these two, so I'l leave Octordle until later in the day when hopefully I'm a little more awake...


----------



## Robin

5 for Wordle, I got all but one letter correct on go 3, then had another unlucky guess.
Scraped home on Quordle. Is one of them even a real word? And if so, do you really spell it like that?
Failed Octordle, I blame daughter arriving in the middle. She’s parking on our drive while she goes to the dentist just down the road, but arrived early having allowed extra time for the fog, so I broke off to have a chat with her.


----------



## littlevoice359

I think the word that confused you (and me) is another American spelling. Certainly the term itself is more widely used on the other side of the ocean..


----------



## rebrascora

I struggled desperately this morning..... maybe I am more alert in the early hours!
Anyway, Wordle in 4 after getting 0 with my first word and 2 gold with my second.
Then scraped Quordle on the last life and totally agree with you @Robin. I can only assume it is slang.
Again with Octordle, I just scraped it on my final life with a whopping score of 73!

Not my best effort


----------



## Robin

Better this morning.
Wordle in 3
Quordle in 5,8,6,7
Octordle in 54, managed not to get tripped up by the blatantly US word.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Late declaration for yesterday. Struggling with hypo-head I got Wordle in 5 and Quordle in all 9, and srsrted and abandoned Octordle after 3 lines of not very much! (


----------



## rebrascora

Well I did todays puzzles before bed and had a very poor run...
Wordle in 5, Quordle and Octordle on the last life with a score of 68 for the latter.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Decent run yesterday although I was lucky with my guess on Wordle. Now for today's!


----------



## MikeyBikey

A Horr-ordle day today and not sure why? Wordle in 5, and Quordle and Octordle to the wire with a poor Octordle score of 72 but should be happy  I completed them!


----------



## littlevoice359

Not a great morning's attempt here either, though I was happy to get through all three unscathed.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 today which I was very happy with. A bit of divine inspiration again!
Quordle in 8
I got most of the way through Octordle in the early hours but left it and went to bed because the 8th word just wasn't playing...Struggled desperately twice with the 8th word this morning but with 2 lives left I ended up sacrificing one of them in order to get it. I really didn't think that word was spelled like that, even though I had the word in my mind. Anyway, despite taking it down to the last attempt, I got a rather better score than I expected of 63


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in an OK 8,5,3,6
Octordle in 68, though I did have a life left. I thought I was doing better, but had a slow start, so only started solving words half way down.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> . I really didn't think that word was spelled like that, even though I had the word in my mind


Was that the bottom right hand corner? There are two words, one spelt the way you probably thought, and one with a different meaning spelt the way the answer had it.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Was that the bottom right hand corner? There are two words, one spelt the way you probably thought, and one with a different meaning spelt the way the answer had it.


Yes, I discovered that when I looked it up in the dictionary. I was thinking of the tool version.... being a practical sort of person  . I knew of the other more ancient meaning but didn't realize it was spelt differently.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Wordle in 4
> Quordle in an OK 8,5,3,6
> Octordle in 68, though I did have a life left. I thought I was doing better, but had a slow start, so only started solving words half way down.


You see, I don't understand how I can score so much lower than you when I used up all my lives! It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> You see, I don't understand how I can score so much lower than you when I used up all my lives! It doesn't make sense.


It adds up all the scores for when you solved the words. I only solved my first one on the 5th go, then went 6,7,8,9,10,11,12. Adding them all together comes to 68. You must have solved some more quickly to start with, bringing your added up scores to a lower total.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> It adds up all the scores for when you solved the words. I only solved my first one on the 5th go, then went 6,7,8,9,10,11,12. Adding them all together comes to 68. You must have solved some more quickly to start with, bringing your added up scores to a lower total.


Ah! thanks for that. Not sure why I didn't pick that up sooner.


----------



## rebrascora

I think I thought it had something to do with the number of letters it took you to get each word, so obviously if you only had 2 letters and you got the word you did a better job (or were luckier) than if you had all 5 letters but in the wrong order. I didn't actually try to count them up to check but was starting to feel like it didn't quite add up.

I can be a bit "slow!" to catch on sometimes .... Remember in the beginning when Wordle first came out and Colin got us all addicted, I spent days looking for a puzzle called "Wordie" instead, which to me seemed like a very logical name, but of course couldn't find anything.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Remember in the beginning when Wordle first came out and Colin got us all addicted, I spent days looking for a puzzle called "Wordie" instead, which to me seemed like a very logical name, but of course couldn't find anything


There were so many spin-offs and such, I’m not surprised. I still have to do Globle competitively with my son, because he keeps my nose to the grindstone, and I still do Waffle for my own amusement.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> There were so many spin-offs and such, I’m not surprised. I still have to do Globle competitively with my son, because he keeps my nose to the grindstone, and I still do Waffle for my own amusement.


Ooh! Never heard of either of those and maybe I shouldn't look.... now tempted though! There are probably not enough hours in the day.... 
I seem to have become addicted to Squaredle which I find really challenging and time consuming and rarely succeed at (today's is particularly tough) whereas, at least the 3 we play at here on this thread are relatively quick and I can waltz through them all in less than half an hour most days.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Great Wordle, fair Quordle but struggled with Octordle (68) but do pick odd words at times!


----------



## Robin

A lucky Wordle in 2, I’d got two ideas for my second word, and chose the right one first.
Quordle in a not too shabby 5,8,6,7 after a slow start
Octordle in a respectable 58.


----------



## littlevoice359

Middle-of-the-road result for me. Was hoping for a better Octordle score, but just made 2 poor guesses. Still, finished all three, so I'll count that as a win.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4
Quordle 8 6 7 4
Octordle was a struggle again, with the 5th one this time. Waltzed through everything else in the early hours no problem and had 4 letters but just couldn't make sense of putting them in any sort of order. to form an intelligible word Had to come back to it today. I think it might have helped if I was pronouncing it correctly in my head  I ended up looking up the word and then realized that I did of course know it, although not a word you often encounter unless you are into classical music and don't try to pronounce it with 2 obvious syllables as I was trying to do, making it sound like some sort of martial art/party food fusion word!! .... Doh! Told you guys I was a bit slow!
Anyway, final score was a pathetic 69 but at least I scraped home with my final life, so not a total failure.


----------



## rebrascora

Just rattled through all 3 in under 15mins...
OK... Wordle not great as it took me 5.
Quordle 4 7 6 5
Octordle with 2 lives left and a reasonable score of 59.

Off to bed now. Night night!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 5,9,4,3, I was playing a blinder until I got stuck on the last,
Octordle in 68, got a couple of near misses on the way that wasted a couple of lines.


----------



## littlevoice359

Pretty dismal 6 in Wordle for me. Same Quordle score as @Robin. Didn't get to Octordle yet and may give it a miss altogether today as my brain seems to be a little bit sluggish.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Well yesterday got bogged down in Quordle and left it for most of the day. Came back and tackled Octordle in 11 and 60 points before resuming Quordle where I had both luck and inspiration not to fall off the end!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Just a summary for the time being!

Wordle in 3.

Quordle in 9, 7, 6, 5

Octordle in 13 with 67 points

Top left and top right in Quordle and Octordle respectively were tricky with far too many options!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Wordle in 3, nearly blew Quordle and average Octordle!


----------



## rebrascora

Very poor result for me earlier this morning....
Wordle in 5 and consider myself lucky not to fail as there were 2 more options but I went for the right one.
Quordle in 8 and Octordle on my last life with a score of 65


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4, cross because I thought of the word early on, but decided to eliminate some common consonants first.
Failed Quordle, started too well and ran out of steam.
Octordle in 57 with two spare guesses, one of my better efforts.


----------



## littlevoice359

Very mediocre all round today for me, though I did finish all three, so not a total disaster..


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 last night (early this morning) which I was extremely lucky with as I got nothing with my first try and one gold vowel with my second, so complete and utter fluke to get it with my third attempt.

Quordle in 8 

Octordle with a reasonably decent score of 60 and 2 lives left.


----------



## Robin

Dismal for me today.
5 for Wordle
Scraped Quordle (though looking back, I did have a life left)
Failed Octordle.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Fair Wordle and Quordle but bogged down mid Octordle so left for the day. Just back to it - made it but with score of 70!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4 although it initially kept telling me that I wasn't "connected" but lI was able to play Quordle with no problem apart from failing miserably at it. Bottom left had too many options and I insisted on trying the wrong ones  until I ran out of lives. A rare fail for me.
Octordle with a score of 62.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 2 today! A lucky second go, as I had another couple of words up my sleeve,
Then my luck ran out and I failed Quordle, I got too many options on the bottom left as well, @rebrascora, I must have gone through nearly every remaining consonant.
Then I redeemed myself with Octordle in 58.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Decent enough Wordle and Quordle but nearly fell off the cliff with Octordle!


----------



## rebrascora

Just blasted through them before I head off to bed...
Wordle in 4. Bit of a tricky one!
Quordle 6 8 4 7
Octordle completed in less than 10 mins with 2 lives to spare and a score of 58....

Maybe I am too wide awake to go to sleep.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Struggled with Wordle and Quordle (where I reused letters I shouldn't have). So took a break and a coffee (left Advent choccy alone) as tea hadn't woken me up. Then got a 54 for Octordle near to my best ever if 52!


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Failed Quordle with two words still to get! Don’t think brain had unfrozen after riding this morning.
Octordle in 68, thought I was doing better, as I had a life left, but apparently not!


----------



## littlevoice359

Better today than earlier in the week. New personal best (54) in Octordle.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Anybody having problems (apart from not knowing word) today? I seem to drop letters or get a different one appear!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> Anybody having problems (apart from not knowing word) today? I seem to drop letters or get a different one appear!


No, everything worked as usual for me.
Wordle in 4
Quordle with 2 lives left
Octordle in 60. Thought I was going to do better, having got my first two words on turns 2 and 3, but got bogged down in the middle.


----------



## rebrascora

No problems apart from my brain  @MikeyBikey

Wordle in 4
Quordle down to the wire but just scraped it on the last life and consider myself lucky to do so as there were other options for that last word.
Octordle with one life left and an unsurprisingly poor score of 68, but at least I completed them all.

Think I do better in the early hours than in the morning after I have had sleep.


----------



## littlevoice359

Worked fine for me too. Wordle in 3. Quordle 8,4,7,6. Octordle score 60.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A strange day but got Wordle in 2 as misspelt word I was thinking of, Quordle (6. 5, 4. 8) and Octordle in 10 with score of 56!


----------



## littlevoice359

Made the not-infrequent mistake of attempting these puzzles before I had my morning coffee.  Did not go well.  Squeaked by on Wordle, did ok on Quordle but bombed on Octordle with a dismal score of 80.  Oh well, the rest of the week can only show an improvement.


----------



## rebrascora

Bit of a disaster for me today. 
Wordle in 6 and was beginning to give up hope.
Quordle with my last life
Ran out of luck with Octordle. I had 3 options left for my final life on the final word (top left if I remember correctly) and chose the wrong one of course, so that is a big fat fail for me!


----------



## littlevoice359

Not great for me this morning I'm afraid.  Lucky to get Wordle in 4 after two bad guesses at the start. Squeaked by on Quordle and came a cropper on Octordle with a pretty miserable 77. Oh well, such is life...


----------



## Robin

Very average today.
Wordle in 5
Quordle with one life left
Octordle, squeaked home in 72.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A strange day yesterday. Wordle in 3 as first two words gave me two golden letters giving me two possible answers. Quordle to the wire in 9, 5. 8, 6 the LHS proving very tricky. Got Octordle in 13 moves and 69 points. So not brilliant.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4
Quordle was a struggle but got the bottom two that I was nowhere near last night, just now. Thought I was on my last life but actually had one left 4 5 8 7 
I was also down to the wire on Octordle but scraped the last word (top right) on my last life although I was not at all confident it would be right, with a very poor score of 69. Still better than a fail.


----------



## Robin

Got my brain into gear this morning.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 8,3,5,4, was breezing through tilI I nearly got stuck on the last.
Octordle in 60 with 2 lives left.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not a good day again yesterday!  But I did finish on the wire!


----------



## littlevoice359

Not a good day for me today either.  Pure luck that I got Wordle on the 4th try after the first 3 yielded only 1 matching letter.  For the top-left Quordle I had it down to two choices and picked the wrong one. Squeaked through Octordle with a poor score of 72.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bad luck! There's not really an appropriate emoji but thank you for posting @littlevoice359 . I just got Wordle in 3 but first 2 goes gave up 4 letters which gave me a few choices but I hit lucky. Better luck tomorrow!


----------



## rebrascora

Mixed bag for me today....
Started really well with a 2 in Wordle.
Then crashed and burned in Quordle with that top left giving me problrm as it did @littlevoice359. I had 3 possible options left with my final life, so odds were against me and i had already used up my luck for the day in Wordle.
Redeemed myself a bit with a score of 62 in Octordle.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Better day today!  Wordle in 3, Quordle in 8 and Octordle in 12 with 65 points! 
.


----------



## littlevoice359

Well, a MUCH better day today.  Recovered well from a poor Wordle start to finish in 4, flew through Quordle (2,4,5,6) and set a new personal best (49) in Octordle on which I doubt I will improve for quite some time.

\


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Just squeaked home in Quordle
Octordle in 55, one of my better scores.


----------



## rebrascora

Mediocre all the way for me today...
Wordle in 4 Struggled with it last night and then got it almost immediately this morning!   
Quordle 5 4 7 6
Octordle with one life left and a score of 62

@littlevoice359 Wow! Seriously impressed with your 49! Good going!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Got Wordle in 4, decent run in Quordle (3 lives left) and an average enough 60 in Octordle. To get a decent score in Octordle you need to start scoring by Line 2 or 3 and I didn't till 4!


----------



## littlevoice359

Mixed bag today.  Poor 5 in Wordle, middling (4,6,7,8) in Quordle and a decent score of 60 in Octordle. That last one would have been higher if I'd only picked the other of 2 options for the final word. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Robin

Very mediocre today.
Wordle in 5
Quordle in 5,9,8,4
Octordle in 68 with one life left.


----------



## rebrascora

Very similar results to others today....
Wordle in 5 
Quordle 5 7 4 6 
Octordle with a score of 61


----------



## MikeyBikey

Exactly the same as yesterday bar one more go in Quordle. Am wondering if 49 by @littlevoice359 us the best ever?


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I started slow on today's puzzles but 2 personal bests to finish...

Wordle in 4

Daily Quordle 327
4️⃣6️⃣
3️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com.... So 3 lives left

Daily Octordle #327
4️⃣5️⃣
6️⃣8️⃣
7️⃣3️⃣
9️⃣
Score: 52.... Also with 3 lives left


----------



## littlevoice359

Mixed bag for me today.  Wordle in 3, pretty decent (3,4,6,7) in Quordle, but then a very poor 76 in Octordle.  Still, I finished all three, so that's a plus.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 3,5,8,6
Failed Octordle, was doing fine, then fell at the final fence.


----------



## littlevoice359

Did fine with the first two and squeaked by on the last one with a pretty mediocre 69.


----------



## Robin

Failed Wordle! Three correct letters. Four possible words and only three goes left, and yes, I chose all the wrong ones first. Things can only get better!
Quordle in a bog standard 7,4,8,6
Octordle in 57. If I hadn’t chosen the wrong option of two words I’d got in mind for the last go, I’d have equalled @littlevoice359 's record!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3
Quordle in 7 6 5 4
Octordle with 2 lives left and a score of 56.


----------



## rebrascora

Not quite so good today, but redeemed myself on Octordle
Wordle 5... Just too many options.
Quordle on my last life 7 4 5 9
Octordle with 2 lives left and a score of 56 for the second day in a row.


----------



## Robin

Good day today. I did an hour's gardening before tackling Quordle and Octordle, obviously got my brain working,
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 4,5,6,7
Octordle in 57.


----------



## littlevoice359

Pretty mediocre for me today. I found Quordle quite tricky and ended up with 4,6,8,9.  Diving catch on Wordle and a pretty average 63 in Octordle.


----------



## rebrascora

Oddly I got Wordle with my fourth attempt. Should have been one less  
Another personal best at Quordle  with 3 2 5 6 and 3 lives left.
Octordle with a score one less than the last two days, so 55 with 2 lives left. 

Pretty good I think considering I am battling a really nasty bout of bilateral sciatica which caused me to get back out of bed half an hour ago because there was no way it was going to give me any ease lying down, no matter which way I turned, stretched, wriggled or placed the hot water bottle. 
I slipped on the ice in the yard on Thursday and hit the deck pretty hard. Thought I had got away with it, but now wondering if I knocked something out of line a bit. Sending sympathies to @MikeyBikey. I only get sciatica once in a blue moon, but I know you suffer with phantom pain much more frequently! I used Amytriptaline last night to take the edge off it, but it hasn't touched it tonight. I am tempted to take a second one.


----------



## littlevoice359

Not too bad for me today, though I had hoped for a better Octordle score.  Still, I finished all of them, so that's good.

My sympathies @rebrascora.  Last night sounds like it was not any fun at all.  I hope the painkiller gave you some comfort.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 3
Quordle in 4376
Octordle in 55. I was storming through Octordle, but came a cropper over the my last word, when it took three tries to get the starting letter, Otherwise I’d have set a personal best.

Ouch, @rebrascora , I hope the sciatica settles down quickly, it’s not nice. Assume you might have soft tissue swelling from the fall, that’s pressing on something? Anti inflammatories might help.


----------



## Robin

It’s quiet in here, everyone else wrapping presents? I should be, but I'm off riding instead.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 8,6,7,4
Octordle in 65.
All very average.


----------



## littlevoice359

Wordle in 4. Quordle 5,6,7,9. Bombed on Octordle with miserable 85.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I started off really well with a 2 for Wordle...... then it all went rather horribly downhill!
Completely crashed and burned with Quordle to the point that I am embarrassed to confess, I only got one word out of the four.  
Made it home with a life to spare and and very mediocre score of 65 with Octordle.
Definitely one of my less good days!


----------



## littlevoice359

Off to good start in Wordle, but kinda went downhill from there.


----------



## rebrascora

Another very poor effort on my part. 
Wordle in 4.
Crashed and burned on Quordle again today but at least I got 3 out of 4 this time.
Octordle on the last life with a big score of 73.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4, I got stuck for ages trying to think of anything that would fit.
Crashed and burned on Quordle, had three possibilities for the last letter of the last word, and chose two wrong ones first, and ran out of goes.
Octordle in a bog standard 64, big relief, as I didn’t seem to be getting anywhere for ages.


----------



## littlevoice359

Well, better than yesterday, happily.


----------



## Robin

Very average today
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 8,2,3,6, had a good start, then got stuck in the middle.
Octordle in 69, would have been better if I hadn’t chosen the wrong one of two choices for the last word, c'est la vie.


----------



## SB2015

Woerlde was 2 yesterday(a lucky start) but back to three for wordle and nerdle today.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 today.
Another personal best at Quordle
Daily Quordle 333
3️⃣6️⃣
5️⃣2️⃣
quordle.com
Octordle with a decidedly average-poor score of 66.


----------



## littlevoice359

A bit of a mixed bag today.  Did great with the first too, but came a cropper in Octordle -picked the wrong option for the last word. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 which I was lucky to get because I got nothing with my first try.
Quordle was a bit of a struggle but got there with one life to spare 6 8 7 5
Just scraped through Octordle on my last life with a score of 66.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 7,8,6,5
Octordle in 68.
All nice and safe, I was trying my sister's technique for Quordle and Octordle, where she uses the first four goes to try and use as many different letters as possible. It works, in that you usually get a safe result, but it’s no fun, because you’re never going to get an inspired low score.


----------



## littlevoice359

Happy Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Robin

Happy Christmas!
Wordle in 3, all downhill from here.
Failed Quordle, was doing quite well, but got completely stuck on the bottom right.
Octordle in 76, scraping home on the last go. I did worse doing my own 'inspired guess' method than with my sister's process of elimination.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning and a Happy Christmas to one and all! Wordle in a decent 3, Quordle a decent (6, 5, 4, 7), and a pleasing 56 for Octordle after being in the low seventies for the last two days. Would have been better if I hadn't Hadd to throw in a "consonant hunter" after four words!


----------



## rebrascora

Not a great start with Wordle with a final score of 5   
Quordle was better with 7 6 4 5 and 2 lives left.
Octordle again with 2 lives left and a score of 59.

@Robin I use your sister's method if my first word doesn't throw up a reasonably safe bet or I have a gut feeling, then I have a second word that I always use and if that also doesn't throw up a reasonably safe bet, I go for my third word choice to use up the remaining common letters. I have never needed to take that strategy to a fourth word and don't have a predetermined 4th word if it ever came to that, but by the third word there is usually a safe bet which will then help me with the order of the letters in the other words.


----------



## rebrascora

Much better day today with the puzzles...
Wordle in 3
Quordle 7 6 2 4 with 2 lives left.
Daily Octordle #336
5️⃣
9️⃣7️⃣
4️⃣3️⃣
8️⃣6️⃣
Score: 52.... A new personal best for me


----------



## Robin

Started off well, Wordle in 3, and the rest of the family got 5,6, and a fail respectively, but it was all downhill from there.
Quordle scraped in with 7,9,6,8.
Octordle 68 with one life left.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Wordle in 3, Quordle in 8 with LHS proving tricky and Octordle to the wire with score of 70!


----------



## littlevoice359

Off to a poor start with a 5 in Wordle, but recovered well. Quordle 3,6,5,7. Octordle 55 with 1 life left. So, not too bad overall.


----------



## Robin

Other way round for me!
Wordle in a pleasing 3, considering the word.
Quordle in bog standard 8,5,7,6
Octordle, just slid home on the last go in 73, a couple of my guesses along the way were frustratingly one letter out.


----------



## rebrascora

Mixed results today....
Hate these American words  ....Wordle in 5
Crashed and burned on top left in Quordle.
Redeemed myself with a score of 59 in Octordle though.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Wordle in 3 as I had starter letter and three others, won at Quordle but any worse and I would have lost ans a middling 66 in Octordle!


----------



## rebrascora

Decided to do them before bed again tonight.
Wordle in 4
Quordle was a bit of a struggle with 7 8 6 5 but one life left.
Octordle with a score of 60 and 2 lives left.
Hope everyone is sleeping restfully.


----------



## littlevoice359

Morning all,

Wordle in 3 thanks to an inspired guess, mainly. Quordle 6,7,3,5. Octordle score 59 with 2 lives left.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 6,3,4,7
Octordle in 60 with 2 lives left.
One of my better efforts.


----------



## MikeyBikey

I changed my second word and had one of my best days ever. Wordle in 3, a (6, 3, 7, 5) giving 21 for Quordle (best ever 18 on 15th December) and a 51 in 10 for Octordle (a PB).


----------



## littlevoice359

Pretty mediocre this morning I'm afraid.  Probably lucky to finish all three, to be honest.


----------



## Robin

Same here, Wordle in 4, and just scraped home on the last goes on Quordle and Octordle.


----------



## rebrascora

I started badly with a 5 in Wordle..... but then picked up...
Quordle was 4 7 6 5  and Octordle with a Score of 55 both with 2 lives left


----------



## Robin

Very mediocre today, 
Wordle in 4
Failed Quordle, got very bogged down in it.
Octordle in 67with one life left.


----------



## littlevoice359

Middling enough for me too. I think I was lucky to finish all three as some of the words were very odd I thought.


----------



## rebrascora

Mixed bag for me.
Wordle in 5
Breezed through Quordle with 3 4 5 6 and 3 lives left. Probably my best ever result.
Octordle with a score of 66 and 1 life left.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bit late for yesterday!  I thought my steak was blown and I bogged down in Wordle. But to my relief I got it on 6. Average Quordle (4, 6, 8, 7) and Octordle heating home in 11 moves with 60 points!


----------



## MikeyBikey

And for me today's Wordle scores are - Wordle in an average 4 but I had difficulty starting off in Quordle and Octordle. This resulted in a (5, 6, 7, 8 - nice ascending order - and a Octordle score of 76 which is the highest possible winning score!


----------



## littlevoice359

Not great for me today.  Miserable 6 in Wordle, bombed in Quordle and a pretty average 59 in Octordle. I should have finished my coffee before even attempting these, I think.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Better day all round for me. Wordle in 3, Quordle Inn 7 (4, 6, 5, 7) and Octordle in 11 with score of 59.


----------



## rebrascora

Not my best day by a long chalk....
Wordle in 4
Quordle 6 5 7 8 with one life left
And just scraped through Octordle with a whopping 75 for my score.


----------



## Robin

Wordle in 4
Quordle in 7,5,6,9
Octordle in 61 with one life left. Was storming through, but had a choice of 2 words on the last go, and picked the wrong one first.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Not my best day by a long chalk....
> Wordle in 4
> Quordle 6 5 7 8 with one life left
> And just scraped through Octordle with a whopping 75 for my score.



Are you trying to outdo my 76 of yesterday?


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> Are you trying to outdo my 76 of yesterday?


Yes, but apparently it is an impossibility....


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Yes, but apparently it is an impossibility....



Indeed it is! The highest winning score is the summation of the last eight gueeses, i.e. from 6 to 13 which is 76. The highest losing score = 8 x 14 = 112 which is the number of lbs in a cwt'! I will let the reader work out the lowest possible winning score!


----------



## littlevoice359

Morning all.  Pretty mediocre start to the year for me, I'm afraid, game-wise.  I had to look up my dictionary to confirm one of the Quordle answers, but at least I learned a new word which is always a good thing.


----------



## rebrascora

Pretty poor start to the puzzle year for me too.
Wordle in 4
Got a flier with Quordle, then got bogged down with top right but got there in the end 4 8 3 5
Octordle on my last life with another whopping score of 74


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Pretty poor start to the puzzle year for me too.
> Wordle in 4
> Got a flier with Quordle, then got bogged down with top right but got there in the end 4 8 3 5
> Octordle on my last life with another whopping score of 74


It’s funny, isn’t it, I was the other way round.
I got Wordle in 4, but then struggled on Quordle (7,8,9,3) but had one of my better scores, 58 with two lives left, on Octordle.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> It’s funny, isn’t it, I was the other way round.
> I got Wordle in 4, but then struggled on Quordle (7,8,9,3) but had one of my better scores, 58 with two lives left, on Octordle.


I do think that your starting word can make all the difference with these puzzles but this morning with Quordle, the first 3 words were just blinding inspiration from relatively few letters and then I really struggled with the remaining one even though I had 3 letters, they were all common ones that could go anywhere and multiple options.


----------



## SB2015

Failed in Wordle this morning.  I had the last three letters on second guess and looked promising and 
then ……. However Nerdle in 3 so not so bad.


----------



## rebrascora

Well all completed 10 mins after midnight and a much better effort than yesterday ...
Wordle in 4 again.
Quordle 5 2 4 6 so a final score of 17 if I am not mistaken.
Octordle with 2 lives left and a score of 56. Interestingly I got them all in order apart from the last two where I got 7 before 8. Not had that happen before as I normally dot about according to what looks promising to work on.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Yesterday - Wordle in 4, Quordle in 7 (6, 7, 4, 3) for score of 20 and Octordle in 11 with a score of 66.


----------



## littlevoice359

Poor enough this morning.


----------



## Robin

Started with a promising 3 for Wordle, then went downhill. 
Quordle in 5,3,6,8, one life left.
Octordle scraped home on the last go with 75.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Mixed set of results today. Wordle in 3 but my sense of optimism soon went as I failed Quordle with (6, 4, 7, F) with a score of 24. Needed one more word. Then after four goes realised I was doing it in sequence in Octordle so went for it and scraped in on 65. Nearly failed but fortuneately spotted I was using an invalid letter before hitting the RTN!


----------



## littlevoice359

Good start, but lousy finish. Quordle sucks this morning.


----------



## Robin

One of my better days
Wordle in 3
Quordle in 6,5,4,2, one of my better efforts.
Octordle in 60 with one life left. Got off to a storming start, but faltered a bit towards the end.


----------



## rebrascora

Very poor result today which reflects my state of mind and inability to focus...
Wordle in 5
Quordle 4 8 6 3 with a total score of 21 and 1 life left.
Crashed and burned on Octordle. I had one life left on my final word and got it wrong with the actual word being an anagram of my guess, which was really frustrating.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, not much better this morning. All completed in about 14 mins after midnight.... maybe I should have taken longer...
Wordle in 4
Quordle I wiped out on the bottom left with only one letter and far too many possibilities for the last life.
Octordle on my last life but with a surprising score of just 60. I obviously started well and lost it at the end.


----------



## MikeyBikey

These are yesterday's results. I had taken screenshots but fell asleep posting I was that tired. Can't recall the words bit Wordle in 3, Quordle in 8 (7, 6, 4, 8) making a poor score of 25 and Octordle with one life left and a score of 66.


----------



## littlevoice359

Well, better this morning, though I did finish with a pretty mediocre Quordle result of 70 with 1 life left.  Still, I did finish, which is more than I can say for yesterday morning's debacle.


----------



## Robin

Wordle took me 5 this morning.
Failed Quordle on the bottom left too, @rebrascora, was doing OK up til then,
Redeemed myself a bit with Octordle in 60 with one life left, but kicked myself for choosing the wrong word of two options for the last, it could have been so much better!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Started well with Wordle in 3. Got down the left on 4 in Quordle(6, 3, 9, 4)  but took it to the wire on the right particularly the lower one. Octordle in 12 with score of 61.

￼￼] - +---++


----------



## littlevoice359

Challenging this morning. I was unlucky not to finish Quordle - 50/50 chance on the last word. Miserable Octordle score.


----------



## Robin

Got better as I went this morning.
Wordle in 5.
Quordle in 4,8,7,5
Octordle in 58 with 2 lives left.
 I had to deduce one word from what I'd got left, I think I’ve vaguely heard of it.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not a good day for me. Wordle in 5 because brain not engaged so put gold letter in wrong place and pointlessly recycled bad letter. To the wire on Quordle with (5, 9, 7, 8) and the same with Octordle with 70 points!


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 4
Quordle down to the wire 9 7 5 8 with a very large total of 29!
Octordle with one life left but a reasonable score of 61.
Have to say I was not at all sure about one of the words in Octordle and I very much doubt my Collins English Gem will have it listed. If I hadn't had all the letters and 3 green I would not have got it.


----------



## littlevoice359

Mediocre result this morning.  I was a little unlucky to not finish Quordle.


----------



## Robin

Even more mediocre for me.
Wordle in 5
Failed Quordle, same word as @littlevoice359 
Octordle in 62 with one life left.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Quite an average day!  Probably because I have so many other things on my mind. Wordle in 5, Quordle in 8 (6, 5, 7, 8 - incrementing nicely anticlockwise) giving a score of 26 and Octordle in 8 with a score of 65. Today's task is to drop yesterday's odd word "swami" into a conversation!


----------



## rebrascora

Dismal day for me too today.
Wordle in 5
Quordle in 6 7 8 4 with a poor total score of 25 and one life left.
Failed Octordle and wasn't even close to getting the last word.

Not having found the meaning of SWAMI yet (I was right my Collins English Gem did not include it) I would struggle with that task you have set yourself Mikey.... Google here I come!


----------



## littlevoice359

Another mediocre result I'm afraid.


----------



## Robin

Bit better today, after a slow start.
Wordle in 5
Quordle in 3,6,7,5
Octordle in 62 with one life left, kicked myself, lost a line because I chose the wrong final letter for a word at one point. C'est la vie!


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Dismal day for me too today.
> Wordle in 5
> Quordle in 6 7 8 4 with a poor total score of 25 and one life left.
> Failed Octordle and wasn't even close to getting the last word.
> 
> Not having found the meaning of SWAMI yet (I was right my Collins English Gem did not include it) I would struggle with that task you have set yourself Mikey.... Google here I come!



Well apparently it is a male Hindu religious leader. I used to know two Hindus but have has no contact with either since 2016 /17. The thesaurus says an alternative is punit so when I spoke with my friend, who is a Tottenham fan, I dropped in that Gary Linekar was a swami. He thought I was swearing and agreed he was overpaid, not that good and a total waste of TV licence money!  I suppose you won't give me fill marks Barbara?


----------



## rebrascora

@MikeyBikey.... I will give you an 8/10 for a good attempt but had to dock you 2 points.... 1 for misspelling "pundit" and the other for your friend not understanding the context..... but then most of us would not have understood prior to Octordle three days ago   .


----------



## rebrascora

Wordle in 3 last night but then crashed and burned at Quordle and started Octordle but it wasn't going well, so I walked away from it and went to bed and I haven't gone back to it yet.


----------



## rebrascora

Just went back to Octordle and scraped through on my last life with a score of 69.


----------



## littlevoice359

Pretty mediocre again this morning I'm afraid.  Finished all three, though, so not a total fiasco.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Yesterday was one of my worst Wordle days ever. Whilst u started well with Wordle in 3 it then went downhill. In Quordle I made the mistake of typing DRIED instead of Drier when I knew there was no D at the end having just tried FRIED! Then with Octordle my last guess was SKULL when the answer was SKULK not a word that have heard used as far as I remember. So I failed on 73 after winning on 76 last week! 

So today's sentence is " Mr Bond skulked around keeping tabs on the swami".


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> Yesterday was one of my worst Wordle days ever. Whilst u started well with Wordle in 3 it then went downhill. In Quordle I made the mistake of typing DRIED instead of Drier when I knew there was no D at the end having just tried FRIED! Then with Octordle my last guess was SKULL when the answer was SKULK not a word that have heard used as far as I remember. So I failed on 73 after winning on 76 last week!
> 
> So today's sentence is " Mr Bond skulked around keeping tabs on the swami".


A better day today.
Wordle in 4
Quordle in 3,7,4,5, with 2 lives left
Octordle in 60 with 2 lives left


----------



## rebrascora

It was a pretty poor day for me again but at least I didn't have a failure....
Wordle in 4
Quordle 7 8 3 6 with a score of 24 and one life left.
Octordle on my last life with a score of 70. 

I just seem to be really off the boil with these puzzles this year!


----------



## littlevoice359

@rebrascora I think it’s just that there have just been too many obscure and/or American words recently.


----------



## MikeyBikey

I started well enough with Wordle in 3 but then it was all downhill. It took 4 goes to get the first word in Quordle and 5 in Octordle. Final scores were 25 (6, 8, 4, 7) and 71 on the wire! Oh well. I  didn't fail like yesterday's skulking run!


----------



## littlevoice359

Not exactly stellar performance this morning for me.  Hopefully you all will have better luck.


----------



## rebrascora

The run of poor performance continues for me too... embarrassingly so his morning   
Wordle in 5.
Crashed and burned on not one but the first two words in Quordle....Hangs head in shame!
Just scraped Octordle on the last life with a score of 73.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> The run of poor performance continues for me too... embarrassingly so his morning
> Wordle in 5.
> Crashed and burned on not one but the first two words in Quordle....Hangs head in shame!
> Just scraped Octordle on the last life with a score of 73.


I can top that (undercut that?)
Wordle in 5
Failed Quordle on the first two words,
Failed Octordle!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Really struggled with Wordle today and needed all six tries!  But I did get my ton-up which as a biker taking a sabbatical sounds cool  Fairly good Quordle in 7 (3, 5.6, 7) with a score of 21. Poorish Octordle in 12 with a score of 68!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I haven't had much better success today....
Wordle in 4
Crashed and burned on Quordle AGAIN!! Thankfully just on one word, so a minor improvement on yesterday.
Octordle with one life left and a score of 64.

Certainly nothing there to blow my trumpet about!


----------



## littlevoice359

Another less-than-stellar performance and nothing to write home about.  I did finish all three, so, though that's a plus.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A day of mixed blessings. Wordle in an average 4, Quordle to the wire with a score of 27 (4, 9, 8, 6) as extra go needed because of Yankee spelling,but Octordle in 10 with a score of 52.


----------



## littlevoice359

MikeyBikey said:


> A day of mixed blessings. Wordle in an average 4, Quordle to the wire with a score of 27 (4, 9, 8, 6) as extra go needed because of Yankee spelling,but Octordle in 10 with a score of 52.
> 
> View attachment 23697
> 
> View attachment 23698
> 
> View attachment 23699


well done!   And yes, those US spellings are pretty damned annoying. Even though I lived in the US for over 15 years, they still catch me out.


----------



## Robin

Very mediocre for me today.
Wordle in 4
Failed Quordle on the odd spelling.
Octordle in 68 with one life left because I made a mistake early on, not using a correctly guessed letter.


----------

